# Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Anyone who refers to Atletico Madrid as "Atleti" instead of Atletico is a homosexual

Ok, that'll probably be my one and only contribution to this thread this season

Have fun


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Hopefully Wolves get promoted this year


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Rangers knocked out of Europe by the 4th best team in Luxembourg.

Congrats on the 2017/2018 treble Celtic.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Pedro doing a wonderful job at Rangers.

:ha


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



DA said:


> Anyone who refers to Atletico Madrid as "Atleti" instead of Atletico is a homosexual
> 
> Ok, that'll probably be my one and only contribution to this thread this season
> 
> Have fun


just tag Seb next time


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Paddy Power have paid out on Celtic winning the league next season :lmao

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

I'm not convinced Grayson will get Sunderland into the play-offs. I'm not big on the guy, he did well to get Huddersfield and Preston promoted from League One, but he still did badly with Huddersfield in the Champs. At Leeds I feel he should have got them promoted from the Championship with the squad he had. 

Was there any bad blood with Mick McCarthy? The Sunderland squad is certainly better than Ipswich. A return would seem okay for both parties right...?

I don't see us getting near the play-offs. I'd be happy with 12th. I guess there's the small matter of getting the club sold, but we've been on the market for three years, who'd want us now?


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Thank God Barca got rid of Enrique. Hoping for a good season. 

Need Coutinho.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

It's the official...

*SCOTTISH FOOTBALL SUB-THREAD*

FEATURING THE TEAMS:

CELTIC
Bookies are already paying out on them winning. Is it really that likely? (Yes)

ABERDEEN
Hayes gone, McGinn gone... McInnes not gone. Can we take second again? (I... guess so?)

"""RANGERS"""
Will anyone ever let them forget that they lost to a side from Luxembourg that had never won before and got knocked out of the Europa League before anyone else? (No)

HIBERNIAN
They're back, and this time they're not here to throw away a seventh-place pre-split spot and finish with an overall worse season than already-relegated rivals Hearts. (No one's forgetting that either)

HEARTS
Will they drop from third to miss out on Europe like last season? (I can't see them breaking into third in the first place, myself)

AND SEVEN OTHERS
also discuss Dundee United's slow painful death in the Championship while Inverness get promoted at the first time of asking​


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Hope Hibs go back down 

Lennon is a massive pisshead 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885454298318065664
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/football...k-nouri-has-suffered-serious-permanent-brain/

Apparently, Ajax's Abdelhak Nouri has suffered severe brain damage. He collapsed during a friendly match against Werder. This really sucks, such a young, bright guy and his career cut short like that, seemingly out of nowhere.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885466602220789761
I fully echo the sentiments. Horrible news.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...ibson-sunderland-shit-team-mates-championship

I mean, he's not wrong. Kone was dreadful yesterday against Celtic (who wasn't) and we still clearly have a lot of work to do. Would love us to turn it round and start the season on the right foot but seems very unlikely. Hell, i'd probably take top half right now, which is depressing enough. 

We need to sign Ruiter too, like I know it's only one game but jesus Steele couldn't have had a worse first game if he tried. Grayson confirmed we've offered him a deal and hopefully that comes off because he looked impressive in the trial games he played. Vaughan will badly need a goal too, seeing as he's yet to get one and missing two pens will do nothing for his confidence.

Looks like Lens is off to Besitkas too, not a shock but was kind of hoping we'd get a game or two out of him given he's been our best player in pre season


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Barcelona on a roll :banderas

Hopefully Neymar doesn't leave. I don't really see him leaving anyway.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Shepard said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...ibson-sunderland-shit-team-mates-championship
> 
> I mean, he's not wrong. Kone was dreadful yesterday against Celtic (who wasn't) and we still clearly have a lot of work to do. Would love us to turn it round and start the season on the right foot but seems very unlikely. Hell, i'd probably take top half right now, which is depressing enough.
> 
> ...


The dude recording him should be ashamed. People complain about footballers isolating themselves from fans and then you see this.

It's long been suggeted that Gibson actually has a serious problem - Hope he gets the help he needs.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Oh it's shite from the lad, apparently he was all over twitter hawking the video to the mail and sun so he clearly had one thing in mind once he'd got it

I didn't actually know that about Gibson, shame if that's the case. Chris Sutton suggesting we should sack him is a bit of a stretch but his whole shtick is strong opinions to get bites


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Looking forward to going back down Villa Park this weekend :mark:

Only to be disappointed by drawing or losing to a shite Hull side


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Hahahaha



Edit- Another one lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

those are outstanding.

the MLS all star game is the only all-star game I can actually watch. The players care who wins and actually try (well, 75% effort. But that's 70% more than in any other sports all star games)


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

So happy our football is finally back starting tonight. :cheer Hard league to predict but why not-

1) Boro 
2) Fulham
3) Villa
4) Sheff Wed
5) Leeds
6) Derby

22) QPR
23) Forest
24) Burton


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

FOOTBALL IS BACK :mark

Sunderland already 1-0 down to Derby lol


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Mbappe injured :mj2

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Asuka City said:


> Looking forward to going back down Villa Park this weekend :mark:
> 
> Only to be disappointed by drawing or losing to a shite Hull side


I hope Onomah can get some game time. Very very talented and I'd like to think a year down in the Championship would do him the world of good.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

German Super Cup @ 7:30PM Bayern vs Dortmund BTS1


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

That own goal in German Super Cup was the most hilarious goal I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Just watched a highlights package of Sunderland against Derby. The Stadium of Light looked barely a quarter full but no surprises there, really. Sunderland looked lucky to make it out of that game with a draw and no red cards, it was a really scrappy game. Anyone think Sunderland will get relegated again this season?


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Grayson is a good manager. The quality of manager makes a bigger difference in the Champs than the Prem. Derby in terms of actual player quality are the best in the league for my money, so a draw isn't the worst result there. I don't anticipate Sunderland making any challenge for the play-offs.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

:neymar


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Allegri is losing it

Can't afford to fall out with another CB :bosque

Anyways, FORZA LAZIO :dance

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

What a fucking BOSS :ronaldo


Edit- WTF


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

madness this game, what a footballer Ronaldo is


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*










Where is Ace?

:cudi


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Still an epic cameo. Martial-esque.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Dele Alli goes to bed wearing Marcos Asensio pyjamas.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Ronaldo's never ending obsession with Messi :bosque


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



God Movement said:


> Where is Ace?
> 
> :cudi


 That was cringey as fuck. Don't deny it.

Screams inferiority complex....


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Seb said:


> Ronaldo's never ending obsession with Messi :bosque


 Messi has never acknowledged him. 

It's things like this and liking shit on IG (of Messi handing him the BdO) that show his insecurities.

If the man himself deep down doesn't believe he's better, how can his fans?

That celebration was the only thing to enjoy of a disastrous game.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Ace said:


> That was cringey as fuck. Don't deny it.
> 
> Screams inferiority complex....


Messi's was cringey as fuck too. Especially since they proceeded to lose the La Liga title and bomb out of the CL. Ronaldo's is just funny.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



CesaroSwing said:


> Messi's was cringey as fuck too. Especially since they proceeded to lose the La Liga title and bomb out of the CL. Ronaldo's is just funny.


 Messi celebrated his 500th goal with a winner at the death to keep his team's season alive. There's a reason why that was iconic and went viral while this is getting laughed at, or not being shown at all by Madrid fans. They know it screams inferiority complex. Messi has never acknowledged him LOL.

In future Messi-Ronaldo debates, this picture will be brought up *by Barca and Messi fans* :lol

He scored a bomber and proceeded to make a fool of himself.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Ace said:


> Messi celebrated his 500th goal with a winner at the death to keep his teams chances alive. There's a reason why that was iconic and went viral while this is *getting laughed at*, or not being shown at all by Madrid fans. They know it screams inferiority complex. Messi has never acknowledged him LOL.


By who, Barca fans? He's triggered them all and it's hilarious. It was a funny thing to do in a meaningless game and it won't bite him the ass in the future. Messi, meanwhile lost everything after his celebration and is about to trade Neymar for Paulinho and Couthinho. Life comes at you fast


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Ronaldo has rustled some jimmies, which I imagine was his intention with the celebration.

Pretty hilarious that it got him sent off, although the second yellow was a joke. He'll miss 4-12 games for pushing the ref.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Irish Jet said:


> Ronaldo has rustled some jimmies, which I imagine was his intention with the celebration.
> 
> Pretty hilarious that it got him sent off, although the second yellow was a joke. He'll miss 4-12 games for pushing the ref.


 Scored a bomb goal and got sent off. Asensio's was still the best goal of the night.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



> Don't really care that Ronaldo put his shirt up. The flex was much better. Messi would never flex he's built like a 10 year old dutch girl.


:lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



CesaroSwing said:


> :lmao


 He came off like an insecure douche :draper2

Asensio's goal and celebration was much better.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

I bet Pique will stay out of twitter for a month after such performance.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Madrid looked comfortable throughout. Clearly the superior team in Spain currently


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Madrid looked comfortable throughout. Clearly the superior team in Spain currently


 Yeah, we never looked in control and were lacking ideas. Just Coutinho and Dembele aren't going to cut it. We need a midfield controller, desperately. Our bench is weak af too. Real Madrid squad is stacked with world class players while we only have Messi, declining stars and a good to average players.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

lol Ronaldo >>>
Neymar >>>
Dybala >>>
June <<<


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Who cares how Ronaldo celebrated I was in awe after that fantastic goal. That referee should fuck off anyway terrible performance. 

So happy with the result Kovacic and Isco hands down both had a great performance. The former did his best to contain Messi who is almost impossible to stop, and after he got replaced Messi got more dangerous. 

Asensio tho :moyes1 Nice record there scoring in all his debuts. Should start before that trash Benzema or Bale at the Bernabéu. 

This Barca side is all Messi he’s the one who generates almost all the danger. I think Dembele and Coutinho will fit nicely but getting Paulinho instead of Seri is quite comical though. Barto giving no fucks :lmao But truth is once Messi retires it’ll be a chaos especially for the terrible mismanagement of La Masilla at hands of Pep Segura and this current board. Socios don't want Laporta back and Benedito is hardly getting support. Things don’t look any good.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

hilarious these barca fans 

going to be funny watching them react to ronaldo matching Messis ballon dor tally, especially given that messi shouldn't have won one of his 

the best of all time, cr7, and by all accounts i should fucking hate the man


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Aizen said:


> Who cares how Ronaldo celebrated I was in awe after that fantastic goal. That referee should fuck off anyway terrible performance.
> 
> So happy with the result Kovacic and Isco hands down both had a great performance. The former did his best to contain Messi who is almost impossible to stop, and after he got replaced Messi got more dangerous.
> 
> ...


:hoganbarca

As you know, the team really has all been on Messi for the last two years, his week in week out performances have blown away any other player in Europe and kept Barca relevant. Which is ridiculous when the team has had Neymar and Suarez (and others), shows how poorly managed the team is and will continue to be. A team that won so much from having the worlds best midfielders, now Madrid have them and are winning everything.

Barto's answer latest answer after buying players like Song and Gomes (whilst losing Thiago) is Paulinho, it's a disgraceful signing and the latest spit in the face from the board.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Asensio :moyes1 What a player.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



BigDaveBatista said:


> hilarious these barca fans
> 
> going to be funny watching them react to ronaldo matching Messis ballon dor tally, especially given that messi shouldn't have won one of his
> 
> the best of all time, cr7, and by all accounts i should fucking hate the man


 You and your thing for overrated athletes enaldo2 :reigns2

Nowadays 1 or 2 performances in the CL is enough to win it, Messi on the other hand has been literally carrying his side for 2 seasons. It's stupid it's all about titles when if you actually watch games, you'll see the actual output and value of players besides numbers on the score sheet.

Take Ronaldo out of Real Madrid and they're still favorites for La Liga and CL. Messi isn't winning squat with this team so he's immediately ruled out even though he is far more valuable to Barca than Ronaldo is for Madrid. Ronaldo is simply the star player who is given the ball on a platter. To think finishing plays makes you GOAT is asinine.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Ace said:


> He came off like an insecure douche :draper2
> 
> Asensio's goal and celebration was much better.


Or he just has a personality unlike Messi. :draper2 
Marcelo gave him the shirt to do it btw.It was a funny thing to do and it sent Barcelona fans into pandemonium. They're all talking about 'insecure' and 'inferiority' complex as if they aren't dancing over a tiny celebration.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



CesaroSwing said:


> Or he just has a personality unlike Messi. :draper2
> Marcelo gave him the shirt to do it btw.It was a funny thing to do and it sent Barcelona fans into pandemonium. They're all talking about 'insecure' and 'inferiority' complex as if they aren't dancing over a tiny celebration.


 He still chose to put it up.

Never forget, Messi scored his 500th in the last minute to keep his team alive. Obviously he was going to do something special to celebrate such a goal.

Then you had the pan over all the fallen Madrid players who were devastated and the hilarious shot of Ronaldo throwing a tantrum.

That was perfection, you know you had seen something special that you would never forget. The photo of it blew up and it was labelled iconic.

Ronaldo's was just being an insecure dick, would have been hilarious if we scored two after that. But alas, we don't have the quality to pull off such a feat.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

LOL taking your shirt off and showing your muscles is not having a personality. It's called being a douche in every sense, that booking resulted in him getting red carded too :lmao

I actually troll my friends who are Real Madrid fans with the picture. Embodies inferiority complex.

Cringe af.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Ace said:


> You and your thing for overrated athletes enaldo2 :reigns2
> 
> Nowadays 1 or 2 performances in the CL is enough to win it, Messi on the other hand has been literally carrying his side for 2 seasons. It's stupid it's all about titles when if you actually watch games, you'll see the actual output and value of players besides numbers on the score sheet.
> 
> Take Ronaldo out of Real Madrid and they're still favorites for La Liga and CL. Messi isn't winning squat with this team so he's immediately ruled out even though he is far more valuable to Barca than Ronaldo is for Madrid. Ronaldo is simply the star player who is given the ball on a platter. To think finishing plays makes you GOAT is asinine.


that second paragraph is grade A bullshit, bullshit of the highest order in fact, lets go into it in fact 

reals first cl win 2013-14 ronaldo 11 games 17 goals
2015-16 12 games 16 goals 
2016-17 13 games 12 goals 

ronaldos goals have been the deciding factor in all those champions league wins, the majority of his real madrid career hes had to drag an inferior real into being competitive against a barca side thats had arguably the best midfield pairing ever in xavi and iniesta and arguably the best front 3 ever with suarez and neymar 

you say watch the games and see output, these are the 2 best ever, the only outputs that matter are goals and trophies and for years now messi hasnt got near ronaldo in terms of how he performs when it actually matters in the big games

if fancy runs makes someone the best ever then Ronaldinho has the pair of them beat, however it doesnt
the goals and trophies are what separates these 2 from the rest and messi, along with another 2 of the best players in the world for 3 seasons in suarez and neymar hasnt held a candle to ronaldo 

messis only more valuable to barca because neymars gone, before that ronaldo was far, far more valuable to real


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Ace said:


> LOL taking your shirt off and showing your muscles is not having a personality. It's called being a douche in every sense, that booking resulted in him getting red carded too :lmao
> 
> I actually troll my friends who are Real Madrid fans with the picture. Embodies inferiority complex.
> 
> Cringe af.


They should send you a picture of Paulinho cause your team just spent actual fucking money on him :sodone .

You can stick to analysing celebrations while Madrid runs over Barcelona. Coutinho and Paulinho :lmao. Messi's not winning anything (including the Balon Dor) with them


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



CesaroSwing said:


> They should send you a picture of Paulinho cause your team just spent actual fucking money on him :sodone .
> 
> You can stick to analysing celebrations while Madrid runs over Barcelona. Coutinho and Paulinho :lmao. Messi's not winning anything (including the Balon Dor) with them


 I know, he isn't winning shit with Barca again. He's better off leaving us than sinking with us.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



BigDaveBatista said:


> that second paragraph is grade A bullshit, bullshit of the highest order in fact, lets go into it in fact
> 
> reals first cl win 2013-14 ronaldo 11 games 17 goals
> 2015-16 12 games 16 goals
> ...


 Mate, if Messi waited for the ball and didn't make those runs himself and create for those around him, he'd blow Ronaldo's numbers away (But he doesn't have the midfield to do that atm).. Ronaldo turned into a poacher to compete with Messi, while Messi remained the same and produced as many goals and creates more greater chances than Ronaldo. It's idiotic to compare their assist numbers because those numbers are flawed. They don't you tell the true story, you would think Ronaldo is as good of playmaker as Messi when he isn't even in the same universe. Also a huge difference between a Ronaldo assist and Messi assist. That's why one is acknowledged for his playmaking ability and vision, and the other isn't.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Invisiblinho :sodone :mj4 :hoganbarca


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897057280545443841
One of the worst footballers I've ever had the privilege of watching. 

That's twice now that a club has received a world record transfer fee and decided to spend some of that money on Paulinho.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



RAW IS BRAUN said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897057280545443841
> One of the worst footballers I've ever had the privilege of watching.


 Well, he fits with the board's vision of self destruction. Ultimate beneficiaries have been Madrid and Ronaldo.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Ace said:


> I know, he isn't winning shit with Barca again. He's better off leaving us than sinking with us.


He's not leaving for the foreeseable future so Ronaldo's gonna have the Balon D'or locked up for a few years yet.:banderas


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



CesaroSwing said:


> He's not leaving for the foreeseable future so Ronaldo's gonna have the Balon D'or locked up for a few years yet.:banderas


 Eh, mere numbers. Anyone who watched the two will know the truth. When both were in their prime, Messi mopped the floor with him. Towards the end, he stayed and went down with a team who was destroyed from the inside and still remained the best player on the planet according to most pundits and players.

Ronaldo should dedicate his last two Ballon d'Or wins to Bartomeu. It wouldn't have been possible without him.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Ace said:


> Mate, if Messi waited for the ball and didn't make those runs himself and create for those around him, he'd blow Ronaldo's numbers away (But he doesn't have the midfield to do that atm).. Ronaldo turned into a poacher to compete with Messi, while Messi remained the same and produced as many goals and creates more greater chances than Ronaldo. It's idiotic to compare their assist numbers because those numbers are flawed. They don't you tell the true story, you would think Ronaldo is as good of playmaker as Messi when he isn't even in the same universe. Also a huge difference between a Ronaldo assist and Messi assist. That's why one is acknowledged for his playmaking ability and vision, and the other isn't.


up the reds


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Ballon d'Or is a joke trophy, as illustrated in 2010 (Messi), 2013 (Ronaldo), and 2016 (Ronaldo).

It's the Champions League wins for Madrid that hurt as a Barca fan, not the winner of a glorified popularity contest voted for by people who watch 5 or 6 out of the 50 games each play every year. Half the people who vote don't even do it properly, remember in Barca/Messi's treble year in 2015 when Hodgson voted for Mascherano?

I can think of about 3 footballers who would trade team success for individual glory and two of those would probably trade both for more cash.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Messi won’t leave Barca but he’ll have the privilege to play alongside Paulinho :lmao

In all seriousness I thought he was visibly mad when the game was over looking at Bartomeu. He has the power to ask publicly the fans to support the motion of censure and sack the current board. Socios will be insane to turn their backs at their best player. That might be the best option seeing how Barto/current board have done shady things to remain in the power for far more long than they should.




Seb said:


> :hoganbarca
> 
> As you know, the team really has all been on Messi for the last two years, his week in week out performances have blown away any other player in Europe and kept Barca relevant. Which is ridiculous when the team has had Neymar and Suarez (and others), shows how poorly managed the team is and will continue to be. A team that won so much from having the worlds best midfielders, now Madrid have them and are winning everything.
> 
> Barto's answer latest answer after buying players like Song and Gomes (whilst losing Thiago) is Paulinho, it's a disgraceful signing and the latest spit in the face from the board.


Bartomeu is too obvious now but it’s alarming to see how passive the socios are right now. They are the ones to blame when they voted for Rosell and the current board when they had reasons telling them not to. But leaving aside the political views of the socios it seems like they got too comfortable thinking with Messi would be enough to win more trophies. 

And while I’m not surprised by the ineptitude of the current board it amazes me how Barca could have extended their dominance for more years had they signed Modric, Kross, Isco and Asensio. It would have changed Madrid current success for sure even when we have changed our policy of signings. 

Asensio was only 4.5 million but they wanted to split the amount that is just ridiculous. :lol

They have done everything so wrong from youth teams slowly changing the style of play to let some of the best players go. Barca B stopped being the platform to showcase academy players now only a few gets promoted or given the chance. The finances are bad and on top of that they even brought back the ultras. How the socios are okay with that and many other things is just perplexing. 

Btw is this Barca heading to an even worse age than that Barca under Gaspart?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Pizzamorg said:


> Just watched a highlights package of Sunderland against Derby. The Stadium of Light looked barely a quarter full but no surprises there, really. Sunderland looked lucky to make it out of that game with a draw and no red cards, it was a really scrappy game. Anyone think Sunderland will get relegated again this season?



second highest attendance in the championship in that round of fixtures but aye. Cant imagine why people would be skeptical about attending after ten average at best prem seasons, being relegated watching the most depressing team Davey Moyes ever built and making a bunch of non flashy (but surprisingly effective thus far) signings. Also losing 5-0 to celtic the week, before, which might be a nice kick up the arse in a game which didn't really matter before the season started.

But yeah theres a good chance in us being relegated. Us beating Norwich fairly comfortably probably adds to that argument. We're not world beaters but our squad isnt that much different from the one last year, our manager knows the league fairly well and there's some dross in the championship. We'll be fine, maybe an outside bet at the playoffs. Honestly think Cattermole/Ndong is one of the better midfields in the league and in both of our games so far they've bossed things. Plus mcgeady is a very tidy player and Grayson looks like he's getting the best out of him



Rugrat said:


> Grayson is a good manager. The quality of manager makes a bigger difference in the Champs than the Prem. Derby in terms of actual player quality are the best in the league for my money, so a draw isn't the worst result there. I don't anticipate Sunderland making any challenge for the play-offs.


Genuinely thought Derby looked a poor side against us (and i honestly expected us to lose beforehand, especially after going behind) and we definitely had the better of them for the first hour or so (not making any changes was weird and opened us up to late chances) so if that's the best team in player quality thats a worry for the standards of the league. Especially when they've lost two of their better players and not bought improvements to take their place. I'd say your lot have a better team man for man, hernandez is a brilliant championship striker and if you can keep hold of grosicki that's a wicked playmaker at this level

The pessimism ingrained in me as a sunderland fan refuses to get carried away after a decent start, but it'll be interesting to see how we fare in the next two games against sheff wed and leeds. Another four points and i'd be pleasantly surprised (and absolutely delighted), but the fact Grayson already seems to have a group of players who give their all in every game so far is enough for me and gives me hope we'll be ok this season. _Maybe_ we'll even win more than we lose, which is a novel idea.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Shepard said:


> Genuinely thought Derby looked a poor side against us (and i honestly expected us to lose beforehand, especially after going behind) and we definitely had the better of them for the first hour or so (not making any changes was weird and opened us up to late chances) so if that's the best team in player quality thats a worry for the standards of the league. Especially when they've lost two of their better players and not bought improvements to take their place. I'd say your lot have a better team man for man, hernandez is a brilliant championship striker and if you can keep hold of grosicki that's a wicked playmaker at this level
> 
> The pessimism ingrained in me as a sunderland fan refuses to get carried away after a decent start, but it'll be interesting to see how we fare in the next two games against sheff wed and leeds. Another four points and i'd be pleasantly surprised (and absolutely delighted), but the fact Grayson already seems to have a group of players who give their all in every game so far is enough for me and gives me hope we'll be ok this season. _Maybe_ we'll even win more than we lose, which is a novel idea.


I didn't see the game, but I'll take your word for that. The standards are hardly high when McCarthy's Ipswich can usually get near the play-offs with their L1 quality squad. Hernandez is awesome in the Champs, should be getting 25 goals at least. Grosicki is great too.

My main issue with Grayson is that he should have been doing much better with the Leeds squad when he was manager. It was one of the strongest Champs cohorts ever. Sunderland are pretty average for the Champs but should be in the top half and have a positive win/loss.

Seb, I assume you have Iniesta, Ribery and Messi for those years.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Aizen said:


> Messi won’t leave Barca but he’ll have the privilege to play alongside Paulinho :lmao
> 
> In all seriousness I thought he was visibly mad when the game was over looking at Bartomeu. He has the power to ask publicly the fans to support the motion of censure and sack the current board. Socios will be insane to turn their backs at their best player. That might be the best option seeing how Barto/current board have done shady things to remain in the power for far more long than they should.
> 
> ...


Asensio is the really maddening one at 4 million. Kroos was possible but the board ignored him and instead signed Alex Song.

Messi has the clout to influence change but i'm not sure that's the sort of thing he would get involved in. Things are bad but they're nowhere near the Gaspart years yet. I hope Laporta runs again but he ran last time and the socios ignored him because Barto promised Arda Turan and had just won the treble.



Rugrat said:


> I didn't see the game, but I'll take your word for that. The standards are hardly high when McCarthy's Ipswich can usually get near the play-offs with their L1 quality squad. Hernandez is awesome in the Champs, should be getting 25 goals at least. Grosicki is great too.
> 
> My main issue with Grayson is that he should have been doing much better with the Leeds squad when he was manager. It was one of the strongest Champs cohorts ever. Sunderland are pretty average for the Champs but should be in the top half and have a positive win/loss.
> 
> Seb, I assume you have Iniesta, Ribery and Messi for those years.


Xavi, Ribery, Messi.

Iniesta missed a big chunk of the 09/10 season with injury after he played the 2009 Champions League final on basically one leg.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Villa lost again :lmao

Sign more washed up hasbeens Steve ! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

up the reds


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



BigDaveBatista said:


> up the reds


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...ue-possibly-featuring-linfield-vs-celtic.html


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

DA said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...ue-possibly-featuring-linfield-vs-celtic.html


nice one pal


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

https://www.theplayerstribune.com/arjen-robben-bayern-munich-letter-to-my-younger-self/
@Goku :mjchelsea :hoganbayern


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Based on yesterday's showing, I would be shocked if Wolves don't get promoted. They are the best side in the league. Santo is a pretty good manager.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Barcelona are hilarious 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Thoroughly predictable.

Board is a disgrace, Valverde comes across as a yes man. Nothing will change.

Mascherano starting in a back three. Gomes starting in a Clasico. Roberto shoved back on the wing.

Midfield has been neglected for years and the price is now being paid. Sorely short with Iniesta in the team, a total shambles without him. Paulinho to come.

Coutinho and/or Dembele (who admittedly is a phenomenal talent) won't be solving the problems either. Another season of over-reliance on Messi to do everything.

Fair play to Madrid, they've smelt blood and been absolutely relentless. Modric has made Gomes look like a lost schoolboy.

Could've had Asensio for 4 million, turned him down. Didn't go for Modric and Kroos (both were keen on Barca), now they're running rings around every midfield in Europe and keeping Madrid looking just as good no matter what combination of their 7 or 8 attackers they play in the front 3. Thiago sold for peanuts and missed now more than ever. Blunder after blunder.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

havent seen barca look that average for a long time, the first half wasnt even competitive never mind what a classico should be 
@Seb phil isnt the player you should be taking from us, should be after mane that injection of pace looked like it was needed 

the midfield was static and void of any real creativity as well i dont even know who to suggest in there, id even suggest getting a cb to while your at it 

what do you think? 
@Ace you may have been right on who needs their star player the most, fair play


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Seb said:


> Thoroughly predictable.
> 
> Board is a disgrace, Valverde comes across as a yes man. Nothing will change.
> 
> ...


 Dembele and Coutinho aren't going to solve shit, it's obvious our midfield is a joke and cannot create anything. Spend money there and sign Dembele. Not sold on Coutinho as a good signing, rather get two quality midfielders with that money. We NEED to sign 4 more players this window if we're going to compete for titles this season.



BigDaveBatista said:


> @Ace you may have been right on who needs their star player the most, fair play


 This was stating the obvious, Ronaldo could leave tomorrow and Real would still be heavy favorites to win the CL and La Liga. Their squad is insanely strong, they have world class players or young players who have the potential to world class and future Ballon d'or winners (Asensio) on the bench..


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

There was at least some fight in the last 30 minutes, Messi hitting the bar, Suarez hitting the post, a couple of other point blank misses.

Outclassed over the two legs though.



BigDaveBatista said:


> havent seen barca look that average for a long time, the first half wasnt even competitive never mind what a classico should be
> 
> @Seb phil isnt the player you should be taking from us, should be after mane that injection of pace looked like it was needed
> 
> ...


Mane is fantastic, but Dembele is the perfect player for the left side.

As i've been saying the whole window, Neymar leaving isn't the issue, it's the midfield.

Weigl, Pjanic, Saul, Verratti, Thiago were the players I wanted.

Instead the board refuses to sell Gomes for 40 million, and signs Paulinho for the same amount. Unable to sell Rafinha as well.

Midfield options of Iniesta, Busquets, Suarez, Rakitic, Alena and one of the above would've been fine, could've even taken a punt on Seri as well.



Ace said:


> This was stating the obvious, Ronaldo could leave tomorrow and Real would still be heavy favorites to win the CL and La Liga. Their squad is insanely strong, they have world class players or young players who have the potential to world class and future Ballon d'or winners (Asensio) on the bench..


Kroos and Modric (and strong depth) are the reason Madrid are winning so much. Ronaldo was nowhere in the 15/16 CL run apart from the hat-trick against Wolfsburg and was dreadful in the final, and last season was looking like his 'worst' for Madrid until about March when he started smashing goals in the latter stages of the CL.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Seb said:


> There was at least some fight in the last 30 minutes, Messi hitting the bar, Suarez hitting the post, a couple of other point blank misses.
> 
> Outclassed over the two legs though.
> 
> ...


was there no sort of buy back option in the thiago contract? seems odd for barca not to have one tbh

dont get me wrong i think coutinho would be a useful addition to that midfield but not alone, another one of the options you picked would make a lot of sense
id throw kante in there as well because well, its kante


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

No thanks on Kante. He's a terrier who runs around and wins the ball a lot. Better players like Busquets don't need to run around a lot.

I've warmed to Coutinho, it's the price that makes me turn my nose up. But it's a 'controller' like those listed above the team need so much more than another playmaker.

Thiago went for his buyout clause (more actually but not important). Board wasn't arsed about losing him as it helped fund Neymar. Then they replaced him with Alex Song.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

We're only considered a big team because we have the best player in the world and possibly the greatest ever. Truth is, without him we would struggle to finish top 3 in La Liga and get past the group stage in th Champions League. It's this bad here. We have so many substandard players who we've overpaid or are not of Barcelona standard.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Seb said:


> No thanks on Kante. He's a terrier who runs around and wins the ball a lot. Better players like Busquets don't need to run around a lot.
> 
> I've warmed to Coutinho, it's the price that makes me turn my nose up. But it's a 'controller' like those listed above the team need so much more than another playmaker.
> 
> Thiago went for his buyout clause (more actually but not important). Board wasn't arsed about losing him as it helped fund Neymar. Then they replaced him with Alex Song.


 We should get Sanchez instead of Dembele, we can't afford to wait for him to develop. Also, what are the chances of Thiago coming back?

Paying 300m for Dembele and Coutinho would be a huge mistake as they won't turn things around. That's a fuck ton of money to throw away for guys who can't make a significant impact immediately.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

We are unbeaten without Ronaldo and create as many chances so that transition shouldn’t be as hard as Barca losing Messi though. 


As for the game we should have pushed for more goals. The first half was superb but the second half got more even and both teams could have scored. But we are certainly starting the season and the weather was a bit harsh too, so I can see why winning 2-0 was just enough for the team. But I’m still waiting for that day when we get our revenge and return Barca those 5-0 and 4-0 for once its getting annoying now. 

This is the best Madrid side I’ve ever seen. We are winning trophy after trophy, unbeatable in finals and the depth we have is just ridiculous it makes you think we’ll remain at the top for a while. Although a good CF playing as a backup for Ronaldo will be nice. Our attacking lacks more power/new blood everything else is covered.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

i was thinking that myself, 2 years ago i don't think any English team would beat barca over 2 legs, now i think 5 have a very good chance of doing so 

its depressing to see what's happened to Suarez as well, used to watch him and think this man is definitely the 3rd best player on the planet
now he seems content to be carried 

i get the coutinho price being a put off, id have taken 80 at the start of the window. that neymar deals changed the game though


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



BigDaveBatista said:


> i was thinking that myself, 2 years ago i don't think any English team would beat barca over 2 legs, now i think 5 have a very good chance of doing so
> 
> its depressing to see what's happened to Suarez as well, used to watch him and think this man is definitely the 3rd best player on the planet
> now he seems content to be carried
> ...


 Another point I wanted to make. Suarezs finishing is abysmal now, he never seems to finish... we'll need to find a replacement next window. But the midfield and winger take priority this window.

Neymar leaving it so late fucked us. Wish he had told us after the season so we could start looking early. Clubs know we're desperate and have 222m to spend. 150m for a kid and another 150m for someone who isn't top 10 or consistent.. we're stuffed even if we get both...

Just fucking get Sanchez and Seri FGS. None of this wasting 300m for two players who aren't game changers or can make an impact immediately.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Ace said:


> Another point I wanted to make. Suarezs finishing is abysmal now, he never seems to finish now... we'll need to find a replacement next window. But the midfield and winger take priority this window.
> 
> Yeah, Neymar leaving it so late fucked us. Wish he had told us after the season so we could start looking early.


yeah imagine a player fucking up your plans just before the start of the season ? 

i do think he immediately improves your team though, i think people still have the idea that phils the long shot merchant from a few years ago that'd play well once every 6 games. hes improved his consistency massively and added more than just goals and assists to his game. hes great on the press and surprisingly good and nicking the ball back to restart attacks 

luis has never really finished well imo, he gets lots of chances and takes a few of them through sheer quantity. someone of his finishing can be magical though. it was more his skill level and his willingness to run between the lines and harass defenders i loved the most at us 
we knew something was going to happen when he touched the ball 
now it seems hes content to be more like a passenger and its been slowly happening over the last 2 seasons
yesterday was the tip of the iceberg for me in that regard


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

I'm so pissed we're blowing all our money on Dembele and Coutinho, we could get both for much less next summer...


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

No chance he'll be cheaper, psg will be in for Phil next summer if he stays at us this season


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Ace said:


> I'm so pissed we're blowing all our money on Dembele and Coutinho, we could get both for much less next summer...


The thing is.... we need them now.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

No English team would still beat Barca over two legs.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

yes they could


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Joel said:


> No English team would still beat Barca over two legs.


 Idk about that.. put 3 on Messi and you're a good chance.

It really feels like FC Messi...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



JafarMustDie said:


> The thing is.... we need them now.


 There are better options with the money we have.

300m for Dembele and Coutinho doesn't feel like a wise deal. I think we would be better off with Sanchez and Seri and that would cost less than 150m..

Part me hopes one of Liverpool or Dortmund says no say we can look at alternatives. Then again, not the best thing with this board...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

English sides have no midfield control against European teams. Barca midifeld may not be it's strongest, but it's still stronger than almost every Premier League midfield. These are the same Premier League midfields that have problems against pot 3 and pot 4 Champions League teams. They wouldn't beat Barcelona. Keep fooling yourselves.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Keep belittling english sides all you want, this barca teams there to be beaten over 2 legs its not wild or inconceivable that it would happen


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Ace said:


> There are better options with the money we have.
> 
> 300m for Dembele and Coutinho doesn't feel like a wise deal. I think we would be better off with Sanchez and Seri and that would cost less than 150m..
> 
> Part me hopes one of Liverpool or Dortmund says no say we can look at alternatives. Then again, not the best thing with this board...


im pretty sure we wont sell at this point and he'll have to pull his finger out his arse and play well as its a world cup year


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



BigDaveBatista said:


> im pretty sure we wont sell at this point and he'll have to pull his finger out his arse and play well as its a world cup year


 Do you reckon we're better off just getting one of Dembele and Coutinho?

Get Coutinho this window and buy Dembele next window?

But yeah I feel the same way. Liverpool seem adamant they're not selling. While we keep waiting for an announcement as we get closer to the window closing lol.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Ace said:


> There are better options with the money we have.
> 
> 300m for Dembele and Coutinho doesn't feel like a wise deal. I think we would be better off with Sanchez and Seri and that would cost less than 150m..
> 
> Part me hopes one of Liverpool or Dortmund says no say we can look at alternatives. Then again, not the best thing with this board...


I honestly don't mind if we get only one, someone needs to take Neymar's place asap. We barely have any world class players. Probably at our worst right now tbh.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Ace said:


> Do you reckon we're better off just getting one of Dembele and Coutinho?
> 
> Get Coutinho this window and buy Dembele next window?
> 
> But yeah I feel the same way. Liverpool seem adamant they're not selling. While we keep waiting for an announcement as we get closer to the window closing lol.


depends on where you see coutinho playing 
i prefer him deeper think he has more to offer from the deeper role in terms of his general play and his creativity 

now he was rightly a high priority when you had a front 3 that needed assistance, now without the 3 id say a proper, fast left winger should be the priority 

so if anything itd be Phil next summer Dembele this summer for me, and that's what i think will happen given the differences in the players stances


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



JafarMustDie said:


> I honestly don't mind if we get only one, someone needs to take Neymar's place asap. We barely have any world class players. Probably at our worst right now tbh.


 Worst thing about this is that this is all self inflicted :mj2

We're fucking Barcelona, people dream of playing for us and here we are paying overs for mediocrity...

If Liverpool don't sell, I'm worried where we'll look for alternatives...

Hopefully not China again :mj2


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Ter Stegan is so fuckin' TRASH man. It hurts.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



JafarMustDie said:


> Ter Stegan is so fuckin' TRASH man. It hurts.


 I've never been a fan long enough to see us struggle. It hurts so much, made even worse to know that we're wasting Messi's last few years :mj2

Our board is hell bent turning the club into another Real Madrid, whatever happened to trusting in our La Masia and leaving buying overpriced glacticos to pricks like Madrid.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Interesting to see the Barca fans freak out so much over the Super Cup. That's not to say there aren't issues worth addressing in the squad, but if I'm not mistaken, the last time the Super Cup winners went on to win the league was in 2010, so I wouldn't take the thing that seriously.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Impoliter said:


> Interesting to see the Barca fans freak out so much over the Super Cup. That's not to say there aren't issues worth addressing in the squad, but if I'm not mistaken, the last time the Super Cup winners went on to win the league was in 2010, so I wouldn't take the thing that seriously.


 More so about the quality of our players. We're not bringing in any quality players and are letting our academy players go for medicore buys who we shell a fortune on to perform worse...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

opcorn


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Ace said:


> More so about the quality of our players. We're not bringing in any quality players and are letting our academy players go for medicore buys who we shell a fortune on to perform worse...


ideally how would you like to line up this season come the end of the window? i feel the back 3 can't be an option unless you buy another cb


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Barca do deserve this after years of illegal tapping up and bias refereeing.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Refs are biased to all big teams, why specifically Barcelona?


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

There's 2 types of United fan, shown in both posts above me
one has the cheek to bring up referee bias for another team
one accepts reality 

be like @Rugrat lads


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



MC 16 said:


> Barca do deserve this after years of illegal tapping up and bias refereeing.


Lmao. I think you've mistaken us for Real Madrid buddy.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Have a feeling Barca will get knocked out of the CL early this season. Really average squad.
Would be sweet if United were the ones to do it.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

As long as they avoid Bayern/Juve, they should win their group and run over their opponent in R16.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



JafarMustDie said:


> Lmao. I think you've mistaken us for Real Madrid buddy.


Its you as well, look at coutinho and dembele now. Its clear that barca are tapping them up and forcing them to burn their bridges so they can join barca. Barcelona have more bias refereeing in their favor then Madrid do, your come back against psg and chelsea in 09 are examples of clear bias.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Some of the overreactions here are a bit much. Barca would still smash any of the overrated English teams.

Go to the YouTube comments section if youre one of those referee conspiracy cabbages please :vader



JafarMustDie said:


> Ter Stegan is so fuckin' TRASH man. It hurts.


He's top 3 in the world. One mistake doesn't change that.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Barcelona against a Matic and :fellabot midfield partnership, especially if :jones gets moved further forward. :mark:


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Rugrat said:


> Barcelona against a Matic and :fellabot midfield partnership, especially if :jones gets moved further forward. :mark:


ignore the hyperbole mate, united would give them a hard time over 2 legs, as would city, us and possibly spurs 

ter stegen the 3rd best keeper in the world though ?


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



BigDaveBatista said:


> ignore the hyperbole mate, united would give them a hard time over 2 legs, as would city, us and possibly spurs
> 
> ter stegen the 3rd best keeper in the world though &#55357;&#56834;


I think they'd beat all the English teams, but I don't see a smashing occurring. The English teams would challenge them though.

Neuer, De Gea, Buffon is my top three.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Suarez out injured for 4 weeks 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

*Men vs boys in both games. Nothing to do with Neymar leaving. They played a million times better last season without him. Total lack of spirit and intensity. 

All that said Joel is still right about them beating all the English teams over 2 legs. We all have the same debate at the start of every season and the outcome is always the same. Yes Barca were terrible but they'll be a lot better than that throughout the season. The same thing will continue to happen which is they boss the midfield and create way too many chances not to win. Don't see any of the English teams correcting that although I do think City and Utd and Chelsea at full strength are a lot closer now. 

Madrid could quite easily lose Bale and be fine. Isco is the better player right now and Asensio and Vasquez are great depth. Ronaldo is almost definitely gone next summer though so that might put them off. Although it's not like Bale would be the replacement for Ronaldo they maybe thought he would be. *


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



BigDaveBatista said:


> ignore the hyperbole mate, united would give them a hard time over 2 legs, as would city, us and possibly spurs
> 
> ter stegen the 3rd best keeper in the world though ��


He's probably second, it's between him and Oblak imo. Both have been phenomenal over the last 12-18 months. It's close between the two, can be argued either way. I expect Oblak to be snapped up for a record fee next summer by PSG, they were fairly heavily linked with a 60 million bid earlier in the window.

De Gea was bang average last season, United fans on here were more than happy when Romero was playing, and Buffon looked all his years in the CL final but I'd probably round them out as the top five as they're still class keepers (I've been on the De Gea hypetrain since he was a teenager at Atleti). Dunno who would come next, probably a big drop off, although admittedly I haven't seen enough of Leno. From the other big names, Courtois is inconsistent, Navas and Lloris are blunder prone, Bravo's finished. Possibly Donnarumma?

Would be interested to see how @Kiz and @Goku order them as they probably watch the most football across all the leagues.

English teams are blown away every time they go the Camp Nou, and Messi has been going at more than a goal a game against the best English teams for the past 5 years.


----------



## Freestyle Fred (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Seb said:


> He's probably second, it's between him and Oblak imo. Both have been phenomenal over the last 12-18 months. It's close between the two, can be argued either way. I expect Oblak to be snapped up for a record fee next summer by PSG, they were fairly heavily linked with a 60 million bid earlier in the window.
> 
> De Gea was bang average last season, United fans on here were more than happy when Romero was playing, and Buffon looked all his years in the CL final but I'd probably round them out as the top five as they're still class keepers (I've been on the De Gea hypetrain since he was a teenager at Atleti). Dunno who would come next, probably a big drop off, although admittedly I haven't seen enough of Leno. From the other big names, Courtois is inconsistent, Navas and Lloris are blunder prone, Bravo's finished. Possibly Donnarumma?
> 
> ...


i still think de geas the best in the world myself 

also, not every English team that's ever came to the nou camp has fell apart as you are well aware. the idea that the English teams cant be competitive with barca is asinine


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



BigDaveBatista said:


> i still think de geas the best in the world myself
> 
> also, not every English team that's ever came to the nou camp has fell apart as you are well aware. the idea that the English teams cant be competitive with barca is asinine


Neuer is the best in the world by a mile, he has the best reflexes i've seen from a keeper whilst remaining tall and imposing, and he's revolutionised the role with his distribution and sweeper keeping. Also comes up clutch time and time again in really big games. I think you have to put Buffon as the best keeper of the last 20+ years because of his level over such a long period, but I suspect Neuer will surpass him by the time he retires.

The only English team that've been to the Camp Nou in the last few years are City and Arsenal, the last respectable showing from an English team there was probably Chelsea, and you're going back 5+ years. How many players even remain from that Chelsea team :hmm:



Freestyle Fred said:


>


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Welcome! 










And.. bad news:
https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.exp...ona-transfer-news-Sergio-Roberto-Paulinho/amp


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Yeah, the only English side to be consistently competitive with Barca over the years is Chelsea. And that was Chelsea's last and best era. Don't think this current era Chelsea team would trouble even this apparently 'weakened' Barca side. Our last era team had to go ultra negative and had the grit and strong mentality to allow them to do that for 180 minutes. It was the only way we had a chance. I don't think this Chelsea side is capable of that. We'd be beaten.

Spurs would get smashed. Liverpool would get smashed. Arsenal have and would continue to be smashed. City would do better, but would ultimately lose. United would lose, but Mourinho wouldn't let it get to embarrassing heights scoreline wise.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Came across this on my feed :mj2

I know our board has done some shitty things to your EPL sides, but idk how you can enjoy seeing possibly the greatest ever suffer like this and go out this way.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

im sorry good sir, but youve tapped the fuck out of our players for years, no sympathy from me


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Ace said:


> Came across this on my feed :mj2
> 
> I know our board has done some shitty things to your EPL sides, but idk how you can enjoy seeing possibly the greatest ever suffer like this and go out this way.


Fuck me, he isn't dying. Give it a rest with this exaggerated bollocks you're polluting this thread with.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Not only is he not dying, he's just turned 30. He's probably not close to "going out". A lot of hyperbole nonsense in this thread over the last few pages.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Falcao:banderas 

Monaco :banderas 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Icardi :banderas

And I'm glad Inter didn't sell Perisic, him and Icardi are unstoppable, something on par with Zlatan and Adriano.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Neymar's 2nd goal against Toulouse. :dead2

Give him the Puskas already.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899346048371634176
#fixed #uefalona #brownenvelopes


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Neymar already tearing the French league a new arsehole


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

That is some exquisite, high level defending on Neymar's 2nd goal if I do say so myself.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Looks like further chaos is brewing in Barca

And as we know: chaos is a ladder. But where you find ladders, you'll also find snakes


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900059404762001408
opcorn


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Fantastic summer from the board.

Fail to get Verratti despite him being desperate to leave PSG.

Fail to get Coutinho despite him being desperate to leave Liverpool.

Struggling to get Seri which should have been an easy deal.

Will end up paying close to 150 million for Dembele.

Sign Paulinho.

Lose out on Ceballos to Real Madrid.

Douglas and Vermaelen still at the club. Fail to sell Arda or Rafinha.

Attack Pique in public for scoring an own goal.

Lie about Messi's renewal.

Lose Neymar, and then try and sue him. Hours later Barca players are posing with Neymar on Instagram.

Iniesta "thinking about his future".

:hoganbarca


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

if you want Phil the add ons and bonuses shit needs to end, offer all of the money up front and we'll then speak more freely


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Pool are clinging on to Coutinho like Golum clinged on the one ring, they've decided they can't afford to lose him and I doubt they sell at any price at this point.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

i know, but lets not take the piss with these offers, its a lot of money with a lot of smoke and mirrors


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Seb said:


> Pool are clinging on to Coutinho like Golum clinged on the one ring, they've decided they can't afford to lose him and I doubt they sell at any price at this point.


And also he's not worth anywhere near the price liverpool ask for.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Coutinho is more valuable than all that money to Liverpool, and I think it would be the same for most clubs with their best players

It's not as if we need the money and it's then difficult to even get value for that money because everyone knows you have it, and then you have to hope his replacement is just as good or better

Safer just to keep the player


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Partick Thistle 3-4 Aberdeen

Good neutrals' game. Pleased to see we got the win although defensively we were obviously not brilliant.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*






:beckylol

It was a nice 3-1 victory at Ross County for Rangers this afternoon with Alfredo Morelos bagging a brace, including one (see above) from a Scott Fox fuck up while Eduardo Herrera also bagged his first Gers goal.

I don't understand why Chris Sutton needs to always do commentary on a Rangers game, he's a dumbass and he 'dies' a little inside when he needs to praise them. :lol


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Monaco 4 up at half-time against Marseille.

Mbappe who?

Falcao:banderas

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

What a thrilling game of fitba.

Breathtaking performance from Asensio, probably his best to date.

Benzema though, jfc :lmao


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Asensio is unreal. His speed of thought and action is scary.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902172302217019392


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Valencia players looked like they had cement in their boots for that first Asensio gol, and the gol itself looked so big and wide that I'm pretty sure he could have kept going and walked the ball into it

Might have just been the camera angle or maybe great players are just able to create that illusion :hmm:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Kondogbia was outstanding yesterday, I thought he absolutely ran the show.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Mbappe just scored for PSG 


:bjpenn


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

& now Neymar

Imagine this PSG team

Trapp
Alves T Silva Marquinhos Kurzawa
Rabiot/Motta Veratti
Draxler Mbappe Neymar
Cavani
:bjpenn


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

I'm surprised Mbappe didn't severely hurt himself with all that rolling around.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*





Game winner too, unbelievable


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Jesus lol


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

@Brock @Kenny


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906264483164602368


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

:banderas

:klopp2

Can't wait until he finally arrives. Just still pleased we actually got him.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Anark said:


> @Brock @Kenny
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906264483164602368


:banderas :mark:

Cannot wait until he arrives next season.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Impressive 5-0 victory tonight.

Lol @ Dembeles face when hugging Pique. The man is living his dream, it must have been surreal to him to be out there.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Rakitic BACK :mark:

Alba BACK :mark:

Messi :sodone :sodone

Semedo is twice the player Bellerin will ever be :banderas


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

The Milan revival was well and truly buried this evening at the Olimpico.

Bonucci getting trolled by immobile and blowing a gasket :bosque

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Seb said:


> Rakitic BACK :mark:
> 
> Alba BACK :mark:
> 
> ...


Semedo adjusting well? Haven't gotten a chance to catch a game yet


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Stinger Fan said:


> Semedo adjusting well? Haven't gotten a chance to catch a game yet


He looks quality, but more importantly, he fits the team like a glove, really in the Dani Alves mould. Makes the right runs and goes like a steam train, while also comfortable on the ball in tight spaces and good with both feet. Final piece of the jigsaw for Barca's defence.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Cliffy said:


> The Milan revival was well and truly buried this evening at the Olimpico.
> 
> Bonucci getting trolled by immobile and blowing a gasket :bosque
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Is there any reason why Montella isn't starting Andre Silva at the moment? It seems like he's been on the bench for every one of their Serie A games so far, and he didn't even get on the field earlier. They bought on Kalinic instead. Also Hakan Calhanoglu should be starting instead of Borini.

Inter remain unbeaten :done


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Seb said:


> He looks quality, but more importantly, he fits the team like a glove, really in the Dani Alves mould. Makes the right runs and goes like a steam train, while also comfortable on the ball in tight spaces and good with both feet. Final piece of the jigsaw for Barca's defence.


That's good to hear. He had that style that would fit Barca, but I wasn't sure if he'd be able to make the leap so its good to hear that he's started off well. Watching him every week is a treat and I was glad to be able to see him every week for the past 2 years. Hope he continues to do well


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Fucking Perisic.

:hoganutd


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

@Shepard do you see Sunderland surviving the season? They are only one spot above relegation and have one win in eight.

Personally I'd been unconvinced on Grayson in the Champs. The squad isn't great, but worse sides have reached the play-offs.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Blues have binned redknapp

Shit overrated tax dodging fraud

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Hope this is not the start to Cardiff falling down the table after their promising start to the season. At least we got a last minute equaliser today.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Important late winner today for Barca.

https://imgtc.com/w/1h1QbUh

au

au

au

au

au

au

au

au

au

Never doubted him.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Rugrat said:


> @Shepard do you see Sunderland surviving the season? They are only one spot above relegation and have one win in eight.
> 
> Personally I'd been unconvinced on Grayson in the Champs. The squad isn't great, but worse sides have reached the play-offs.


Not signing a striker means that any hopes we have of playoffs is really slim, but I really doubt we'll go down. The home form is probably the biggest concern but I would like to think we'll win there eventually. Williams and Mcmanaman both look like good bits of business and when Mcgeady is back next week that should only add to our options. Vaughan has plenty of limitations but if we're just going to have wingers whipping balls into the box he should get a few more like he did yesterday. 

Lack of depth is probably what hurt us most in the last two games, having no options to change the game and our players seem to fall off in the last ten whereas other squads are able to freshen things up, which is shown by us conceding sloppy late goals yesterday and on tuesday from games we probably could have come out of with more. Watmore scoring for the u23s yesterday and mcnair being back in training should help with this at least. Grabbans injury is one of the worst things that could have happened to us in terms of numbers but also with him having been our starting striker.

I mean the sheff utd and barnsley games were garbage but we seem to have bounced back somewhat from those. Grayson is hardly exempt from criticism but the problems do go deeper than him.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

PSG - Lyon last night, Neymar, Cavani and Dani Alves squabbling over a freekick then Neymar and Cavani squabbling over a penalty.:lol

Emery's response? "Just let the players deal with it themselves" :heyman6


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Yeah, I read about that.

I taped the game too, but have yet to watch it.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Messi struggling in neymars absence :bosque

What a player man..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

One of Messi's best ever performances tonight, the difference between a tight game and a 6-1 win as Eibar were well on top until the second goal and had more shots on goal in the game.

Shame he's missed a penalty and hit the woodwork 6 times or else he'd be on 20 goals for the season already.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Emery is a little overrated as a manager on here, winning the Wafer Cup a few times doesn't lead me to thinking he's the right guy for a club like PSG.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Neymar demanding PSG to sell Cavani. What a grade A cunt. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Paulinho doubters lost tbh


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

4 for Messi :banderas

Paulinho looking great too, he's going to be great header option for crosses.










:dead3


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Ace said:


> 4 for Messi :banderas
> 
> Paulinho looking great too, he's going to be great header option for crosses.


Pique can step aside now, he been slacking, Paulinho's header was great!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*










BALLER


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Pauiinho with more goals in league than Benzema already. :lmao 

The day that piece of sh!t leaves I'll celebrate it like a trophy.:mj2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Paulinho is still always on the wrong side of play too often. His movement has never been questioned. He was called the Brazilian Lampard before he signed for Spurs due to his movement of getting in the box and getting in the right positions to finish off chances.

He just wasn't suited to the Premier League. It was too rough for him. One of the biggest bottlers in terms of 50/50 tackles, like I said, always on the wrong side of play and just slowed down the pace of the game.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

I've watched quite a bit of Lyon this season and Fekir is amazing. Reminds me of Tevez, but also has David Silva's playmaking abilities, too. He'd be my ideal #10 as he can play that role as a playmaker (dropping deep to support the build up) or a second striker who gets in the box. Like Rooney and Tevez in 07/08 where they interchanged roles.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Aizen said:


> Pauiinho with more goals in league than Benzema already. :lmao
> 
> The day that piece of sh!t leaves I'll celebrate it like a trophy.:mj2




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910473619444178944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910475712687230976
:mbappe


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

real madrid lose at home 1-0 to betis. last minute winner.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Madrid :lmao

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Congrats on the league, @Seb .


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

It’s all a joke. 

We’re handing Barca a comfortable distance in a season that didn’t look well for them on paper. Why am I still surprised that every time Barca is about to crumble we fuck up. Zidane’s subs were shit. Sub Nacho and kept Modric who was being the best player for us ffs. Some players are in terrible form and despite having so much potential to this days we still don’t have a style of play. Betis played a good game though, especially Adan. 




Seb said:


> :mbappe


Thanks for reminding me that I won't see a top striker in Madrid for the next 5 years. :armfold


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Blackbeard said:


> *Neymar demanding PSG to sell Cavani.* What a grade A cunt. :lmao:lmao:lmao


Where does that come from?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Also props to Jogi Löw for trolling everyone in Germany by being the first person to recognize that Rudy was going to be good one day LMAO


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

That L Real Madrid took today is still funny to me


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

I'm dead :sodone
@JafarMustDie this is even better :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910639337213177856


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

What a manager Setien is, the new Pep :done

Beits THRWATED by MOURINHO ACADEMY PLAYER Antonio Adan :smugjose

7 points clear in the league by the good graces of Messi and PAULINHO au

All this whilst Neymar is gone, Suarez playing like a donkey, and Dembele injured :banderas


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

*Ronaldo with a legit 0/10 performance last night. Any other day and they would have won comfortably with the chances they had though. It's not like they're playing bad. Not great but they've had more than enough chances to beat all 3 teams with ease, just awful finishing. Leaking goals on the break isn't anything new, it just doesnt matter when you can score 4 or 5 yourself. *


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Atletico have agreed a deal with Chelsea for Diego Costa.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

The Guardian saying the fee is around £55m. :lmao

How...HOW do Chelsea keep getting these fees. The man has essentially quit the club ffs.

Atletico should disband for this shit.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Griezmann to United in January, ibra soon to be back fit and firing..

The quadruple is on :banderas 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Irish Jet said:


> The Guardian saying the fee is around £55m. :lmao
> 
> How...HOW do Chelsea keep getting these fees. The man has essentially quit the club ffs.
> 
> Atletico should disband for this shit.


He's the best striker they can possibly get. Keeping him if they don't pay us what we deem acceptable is not a problem, especially as we are fining him for not coming to train. He still has another year after this season. They don't have much of a choice.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Sven Ulreich is shit.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911325522969399296


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

nobody disagrees, but the performance was hardly down to him. We've been really bad for the most part this season, especially when Thiago has been unavailable.

:carlo


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

*That was one of the worst :howler ever but Bayern again looked very average. Penalty and a deflected goal and few other opportunities created. Take that and Ribery missing an open goal away and they win comfortably though. At what point do we all start saying that Ancelotti is doing a very sub par job at Bayern? *


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Bayern played some breathtaking football under Pep and they regularly smashed the league against a much stronger Dortmund team than the current competition.

Most of their line up looked amongst the best in the world in their positions. Muller scored 32 goals in his last season under Pep, what's he doing now? Remember when Vidal arguably looked like the worlds best midfielder and Boateng the worlds best defender? Coman looked like an unbelievable talent, Douglas Costa was devastatingly good in his first 6 months at Bayern as well and was getting the same assist meme's Ozil was at the time. After Pep left they bring in Renato Sanches and a year later he's at bloody Swansea.

It's not like Pep did a perfect job either. Carlo will probably be gone next season and replaced with Tuchel or Nagelsmann.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Goku said:


> nobody disagrees, but the performance was hardly down to him. We've been really bad for the most part this season, especially when Thiago has been unavailable.
> 
> :carlo


 Thiago needs to come back home :hoganbarca


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

PSG held to a goalless draw at Montpellier:lmao :neymar

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*






Apparently he's going to get a look at for the National team of Argentina too


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

oh man we're really bad atm. Lot of people at ipswich tonight saying it's one of our WOAT performances (which is impressive in itself)

reckon if we lose to preston at the weekend (likely) there'll be real consideration over Grayson. Especially since an international break is upcoming.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Ross McCormack signs for Melbourne city :lmao

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914221092218327041
Man, that is horrible.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

14 points out of a possible 18 in September and only conceding one goal, I'm beginning to feel good about Villa's chances of promotion. Finally there's goals all over the team and not just relying on Kodjia to pull us out of the shit. 

These international football breaks can fuck off btw


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Asuka City said:


> 14 points out of a possible 18 in September and only conceding one goal, I'm beginning to feel good about Villa's chances of promotion. Finally there's goals all over the team and not just relying on Kodjia to pull us out of the shit.
> 
> These international football breaks can fuck off btw


How is Terry doing?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

#willyout

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914501587858575360


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Joel said:


> How is Terry doing?


Looks a player who is too good for the division. Since we've settled with 4-4-2 and Bruce hasn't pissed around with the team selection he's been absolutely class, instructing the defence throughout the game and always seems to be in the right place at the right time which is obviously vital for him bc he's pretty fuckin slow. I'd love for him to do what he set out to do and get Villa promoted, it might sound a bit tinpot but he'd be a Villa legend if he lead the team to promotion this year after the dark times we've had over the past 6 or so years.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

JUPP


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

what a transformation :carlo


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Napoli win and go 5pts clear at the top of serie a.

We have a title race on our hands here :banderas 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

FORZA NAPOLI

:mark:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Icardi 

What a legend:banderas

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

In 6 months Benfica lost Goncalo Guedes, Lindelof , Ederson, Nelson Semedo , and Mitroglou, are in 3rd in the league , last in the CL group with 0 points .... feels bad man


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

*Valencia are a very exciting team to watch this season. Heck of a job bt Marcelino. *


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Maddison is LEGIT.

Tommy Trybull <3

Also, Zimmermann has to be one of the best finds of the summer transfer window. Almost a decade of trying to find a steady, commited, reliable centre back, and one pops up for a nominal fee from the German shit tier divisions :woytf

Almost a decade since the scum last beat us :lenny

Well done to Webber (proving his work at Huddersfield wasn't a fluke) and Farke for revamping an imbalanced aging squad and improving the first team on a restricted budget (spent less than 50% of incoming transfer sales money and had to massively slash the wage bill) :clap If we can reach the playoffs then that will be a great achievement, given how much money other clubs have been spending.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

How the fuck did we blow a 2 goal lead.


What the fuck.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

jeez should've been out to leipzig in the cup. Thankfully there's :woah2

best player in Germany by a countrymile.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Rangers have confirmed Pedro Caixinha has been sacked after only seven months in charge.

I don't like to see anyone lose their job but he wasn't a good appointment and that's a shame and apart from Morelos and perhaps Alves, his signings haven't been overly great.

The next appointment needs to be the correct one...


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Please don't appoint billy Davies

Man is a fucking lunatic 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

holy fuck. that was the best 0-0 game I have ever seen in any sport.

Zack Steffen is my hero. 2014 World Cup Tim Howard is kneeling down before Zack Steffen right now.

The east is TFC's for the taking with their biggest threat now out.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*










:hogansun

:bosque


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Rangers need to stop relying on Kenny Miller ffs but it's nice to see them come from behind to secure a 3-1 victory away to Hearts.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

General Franco is spinning in his grave :mj2

Losing to a newly promoted plastic tinpot Catalan club:mj2

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Fuck Franco.



It’s over. 

This is an uphill task and this team is playing worse with each passing game. I don’t doubt Barca will drop points but I just don’t see us recovering from this gap at all. Half of the team is in poor form, mediocre transfer business, we lost many goals in Morata, James, poor football, etc. 

Zidane does a fine job at keeping the good harmony in the dressing room but outside of that he’s just average as a manager. Incapable to change the game when the score is against it. The same script with the subs, odd experiments (exactly what he used to do as Real Madrid Castilla manager that cost us many points) that change nothing but create more disorder in the pitch. Doesn’t work his teams/no improvement and has zero self-criticism. 

I advised of this when Zidane was appointed as our manager that’s why I had my doubts with him. We won plenty of trophies and that's fine but there should be an improvement a style of play by now, and instead we're going backwards repeating the same mistakes all over again. 

If we are out before quarter finals in CL.. :lmao


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

https://twitter.com/WhoScored/status/924689834136035328


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924689834136035328
40 shots, 1 goal

:mjpen


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Fekirrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Ronaldo couldn't lace Giovinco's free kick boots. Another beauty from a Giovinco free kick tonight. TFC will definitely take the 2-1 result in Red Bulls Arena.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Simon Grayson sacked

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Surprised at how fast we did it after the match but hey at least we didnt waste any time. Grayson seemed a nice bloke but it was clear weeks ago this wasn't going to work.

Need to get someone who can organise us at the back. Read a stat saying we've scored the same number of goals as third place sheff utd but only Bolton have conceded more. Considering our back four tonight was Matthews O'Shea Wilson and Oviedo that really shouldn't be as poor as it is. All three we conceded tonight were sloppy and Bolton were there for the taking.

I'd have Karanka if he wanted it but I genuinely don't have a clue who we'll go for. As long as it's not fucking Peter Reid.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

what the fuck was NYFC doing today???? Once they got the red card, they needed to set up shop. Going home down 1-0 is not the worst thing in the world. But they chased the game to get an away goal.

Great, you got the away goal.....but you gave up 3 more. Now they are done and buried.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926190421168066560
Evra going full Cantona :CENA :wtf2


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Been really enjoying PSG's performances this season. That front three is just ridiculous.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Juventus currently losing at home to pointless Benevento. :beckylol

They'll probably turn it around though but still humorous.

EDIT: Juve have turned it around. Shame.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927548525872844802
:jose


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Slutsky has to go. A 4-3-3 with three centre midfielders who go forward at every opportunity, one full back who is always in the opponent's half and the other who is absolute shite is an absolute disaster. Conceding 1.88 goals per game is a recipe for disaster.

SAVE_US.SHTEVE


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Paper talk of Neymar to Madrid..


FFS :lol go home football you're drunk


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Chris Coleman resigns as Wales boss so he can take over at Sunderland..

Man is clinically insane 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Is it just me or is Serie A the most exciting league this season? Just look at that league table. Looks like there's a good chance Juventus' domination will be stopped.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Because they play like shit, not because Napoli improved a lot since last season. Also, Inter might be a bigger danger for Napoli in the long run, then Juventus, if they can keep up this level of play


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

*Juve leaking goals the way they have been is so surreal. 4 points is still nothing though. *


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

MLS really needs to end their season before this international break.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Robinho found guilty of gang rape in Milan nightclub in 2013.

Handed 9 year sentence.

Whoa..


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

His sentence is on hold until the appeal process is done. Something tells me he won’t go down


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Dortmund with the most Arsenal of all Arsenal capitulations. Good fucking grief.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Adkins and Lambert both linked with the Hull job. Leonid needs to go and they’ve both done good work with bigger and smaller clubs, but what have either of them done recently?

I wouldn’t mind watching shite football for the next six seasons to get Tony Pulis


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

*It's 2017 and a game between the top two teams in one of the biggest leagues in the world is being decided by a pathetic decision like that :shrug

Chances of Barca being literally robbed of 2 points not having any impact two seasons in a row?*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

montella sacked from ac milan, gattuso is the replacement. wow.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

I would have thought Ancelotti would be the obvious choice

EDIT: Also Sevilla came back from 2-0 down at Villarreal yesterday to win 3-2. What a team!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

C'mon you Reds!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Benfica vs Porto today!


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Stinger Fan said:


> Benfica vs Porto today!


You're going down.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Fucking Napoli lost :mj2

Looks like it's up to icardi and the boys to mount a title challenge.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



El'ven J'onn said:


> You're going down.


Was that you who ran onto the field today? :lol

On a serious note, Benfica didn't play enough in the second half and probably should have lost that game.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Stinger Fan said:


> Was that you who ran onto the field today? :lol
> 
> On a serious note, Benfica didn't play enough in the second half and probably should have lost that game.


I was watching comfortably at home. Well, at least as comfortably as one can watch a big match like that.

It was a shit weekend for most of my favorite teams in europe. Porto and Barcelona came to a draw, Napoli and Arsenal lost to direct rivals. Only Liverpool and Bayern managed to somewhat save it.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Napoli lost, Milan drew Benevento, Inter beat Chievo 5-0, now first in league table. Just look at that table, Serie A is so exciting this season. And next week it's Inter vs Juventus :mark:


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



El'ven J'onn said:


> I was watching comfortably at home. Well, at least as comfortably as one can watch a big match like that.
> 
> It was a shit weekend for most of my favorite teams in europe. Porto and Barcelona came to a draw, Napoli and Arsenal lost to direct rivals. Only Liverpool and Bayern managed to somewhat save it.


I unfortunately could only watch the first half at home and listen to the second half on the radio and well...that wasn't fun :lol . Both my teams didn't perform well this weekend also


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Lol Napoli. 

Lol Milan. 

Lol Inter after next week.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Lawls said:


> Lol Inter after next week.


Yeah, we'll see about that.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Why am I even a Dortmund fan.


Im bandwagoning to leipzig fuck this shit.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

MLS Cup this Saturday!


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Derek McInnes won't be the next Rangers manager.

This is a shambles so it is, Pedro was sacked ages ago and yet there's no sign of a permanent manager coming in ffs. It looks like Graeme Murty will be in charge at the weekend.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

enaldo3


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Punkamaniac said:


> Derek McInnes won't be the next Rangers manager.
> 
> This is a shambles so it is, Pedro was sacked ages ago and yet there's no sign of a permanent manager coming in ffs. It looks like Graeme Murty will be in charge at the weekend.


It's a shambles from Aberdeen's point of view too, as we're now supposed to get behind a man who has sabotaged our club by allowing this saga to grow and playing to the Glasgow media - because Rangers is actually where he wants to be. Fuck him, I hope he's sacked at the end of the season.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Inter - Juve is today. Holy shit, I haven't been this excited about football in forever.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

peter bosz being in a job right now is nothing short of incredible.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

C'mon you Reds!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Inter - Juve 0:0. Pretty exciting 0:0 and I'm happy enough with a draw as it could've ended much worse for Inter. Still undefeated!

And Bosz is sacked finally. What even took them so long?


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

To the surprise of no one, Peter Bosz has been sacked as Dortmund manager. Peter Stoger is in until the end of the season.



Skyboxing Day said:


> It's a shambles from Aberdeen's point of view too, as we're now supposed to get behind a man who has sabotaged our club by allowing this saga to grow and playing to the Glasgow media - because Rangers is actually where he wants to be. Fuck him, I hope he's sacked at the end of the season.


Oh absolutely agree, if McInnes didn't want to become Rangers manager then he should've said something in the media, that's why I agreed with what Kris Commons said, he said McInnes should've said (ad-libbing a little here) "fuck Rangers, I want to stay at Aberdeen" but he never did and will need to win the majority of the Aberdeen support over again.

At least we now know that Graeme Murty will be in charge until at least the end of the year and Rangers came from behind yesterday to beat Ross County 2-1 at Ibrox. They still need an appointment made as soon as possible, or get an experienced assistant manager in and give Murty the job until the summer.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Donnarumma has fallen out with the Milan fans again :bosque 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

* @Shepard

roud*


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

364 days without a home win is better than 365 :hendo

Could we reach the dizzying heights of BACK TO BACK home wins next week against Birmingham? who knows. If we do Chris Coleman might actually be jesus


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Celtic's 69 match undefeated streak in domestic competition has been ended. By Hearts. 4-0.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Can someone PLEASE summarise wtf is going on with Donnarumma? Surely the AC Milan fans give a shit about the new Buffon?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

He's an immature twat and his agent is a loudmouth cunt.

Oh and the Milan boardroom are a shambles atm.

Both factions are taking it in turns to slag each other off through the press.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Punkhead said:


> Celtic's 69 match undefeated streak in domestic competition has been ended. By Hearts. 4-0.


Well if you're going to finally lose, probably best to get thrashed :brodgers


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

He's also overrated as fuck.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

OH MY GOD....



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942488799485054976


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Cliffy said:


> He's an immature twat and his agent is a loudmouth cunt.
> 
> Oh and the Milan boardroom are a shambles atm.
> 
> ...


Surely the likes of PSG and Real Madrid are interested then. As soon as I saw Raiola is his agent I knew he was fucked. Just read a report that Gattuso yelled at him during a game "If you do not do as I say I will destroy in a week"

:banderas


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*










What a fucking goober :mj4


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Lol @ Barca fucking up with Griezmann :lmao
Same shit that happened between LFC and VVD. Except for the fact that LFC immediately apologized and there were no consequences. 
But Barca claims they did nothing wrong. Gon b interesting.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

There can't be many fans who are naive enough to think the vast majority of transfers, particularly high profile ones, don't go through the player first, likely indirectly via the agent.

Atletico did exactly the same thing with Vitolo in the summer.

The incident a few weeks ago with Arthur posing in a Barca shirt with one of the clubs Directors is far more of a fuck up.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

RELEGATE THEM 

BAN THEM FROM EUROPE

RENAME THEM CHEATELONA 

Nah yeah its fuck all and the same shit every club does. Atletico the grass.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

It is okay if you don't do that on public.

You can call him by phone, meet him in his house etc.

Of course Atletico doesnt want their best player publicly discuss potential transfer to their rivals in the middle of the season. 

The club doesnt want to look silly and that's why they had to act. Also they'd rather want to sell Griezmann to Man United so that perfectly makes sense.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Yes!!!!


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Kilmarnock 2-1 Rangers :lmao

With these sort of performances, I'd question just how they beat Aberdeen twice this season. It's bizarre.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Ronaldo is fucking annoying to watch. Nowhere near as detestable as Dele Alli though.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

*Not sure what was worse today, Zidane's input or Garry Bale's attempt and tying his hair up in a bun. 

All the top leagues bar Italy already won :mj2

The Valencia hype train well and truly coming off the tracks too :mj2*


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Went to watch Leeds v Hull yesterday, didn’t rate. Might post a match report and I might not.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Juve ticking along nicely.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Another disappointing and embarrassing result at home against Barca in league. :mj2

I don’t want to repeat myself over and over pointing out all the bullshit with this club, so I’ll say this:

Valverde was smart enough to hold back and wait Madrid in the first half they only needed a draw, that’s all. Madrid had all the pressure to win the game. He knew one of our main issues this season is the lack of resources to create chances or score the ones we had. So in the second half once the pressure and intensity Madrid had faded, they started touching and moving the ball more, we were hardly keeping the ball looking exhausted after all the effort we put in the first half you could see a mile away Barca was going to score at any time. 

On top of that our players are a bunch of weaklings, most of them at least, they only need Barca to score once to lose their minds, and the team just crumbles down afterwards. And then when the say stupid shit after the game is just to kick the shit out of them. Also, it pains me to see how Zidane has made Asensio to look like the most average player. 

The only positive thing in this defeat is that Benzema that piece of shit got booed and whistled unanimously by the crowd like he rightfully deserved. First time I see one of our players get booed by all our supporters. But of course Zidane (digging his own grave) will keep playing him. Moron.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Zidane deserves alot of the blame. First goal probably doesn't happen if he doesn't have Kovacic purely on the pitch to man mark Messi. He completely ignores Rakitic to follow Messi and consequently gives Rakitic a free run towards the goal. There's no point man marking someone when he plays an important part in all 3 goals, including setting up the third goal with one boot missing after putting Marcelo in the trash can for the 4000th time in his career. Also, Benzema has 14 goals in the calendar year as well but still isn't dropped. They sold their 2nd and 3rd choice strikers in the summer but even the 4th choice Mayoral has looked a much better option.

Paulinho consistently in the right place at the right time. He's the closest thing Barca have had to Frank Lampard. What a signing. Shame he's not younger.

14 point lead over Madrid, much better team than last season even with Dembele injured all season :neymar

Alba and Iniesta the two biggest improvements on last year :neymar


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Wasn't even aware Monk was sacked but surprised to hear Pulis is now in charge at Boro.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Milan knocking inter out of the coppa Italia:banderas

Hope they go on and win the whole thing. 

Plz no juvewinzlol

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Milan are trash.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Not sure how Milan won tbh, only watched the first half and went to sleep pretty confident after seeing how much better Inter was. Disallowed goal after using VAR and penalty not given for a clear hand ball, when the referee conveniently for Milan did not use VAR. Whatever, I can always look at the league table to feel better.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949634334566371328
:bosque


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Hero.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Plz sign Milinković-Savić.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Irish Jet said:


> Plz sign Milinković-Savić.


http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...ster-united-transfer-news-milinkovic-10512578

You had him before, repeat of the Pogba saga? :brodgers


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Rumour has it Mascherano can hit a tree from 100m away, would’ve liked to see him continue his career for longer


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Spoiler: :eyeroll



Q: Where are we coming from and where is football heading to?

A: I think that the role of the coaches is sometimes excessive. We've improved so much from a physical point of view that right now it's very difficult to dribble your opponent. Except for Messi or Neymar or the Luis Suarez's out there, even Cristiano and Bale have problems dribbling their opponents, because physically we're at a level that can't be improved. We train with a chip on our chests, we adjust distances, count kilometers, measure top speed... It's impossible to be better prepared physically.

Q: Don't you think that Guardiola's Barca is responsible for making that task even more difficult, because the spaces have become much smaller?

A: Exactly. The tactical aspect has also been exploited. Guardiola focused on the details. He controlled everything. I had never trained for a defensive throw in. He would tell you where you had to be even for that. The opponent would get a throw in and we'd all be perfectly positioned. And the guy on the other team would sometimes say: "Damn, what happened? I don't even have space for this throw in!" Pep controlled everything. What happened? Some wanted to copy that a bit, like Low who studied us and then did what he did. And others went for the opposite of this, which is Simeone. He has talented players like Koke defending deep, closing down spaces, intending to unblock superiorities. Football has exploded in the physical and tactical aspects. Right now what we have left to exploit is the technical one, understanding why things happen, how to attack. That's what talent is! And it isn't developed enough. Because in football you have more Simeones than Guardiolas. You can see that in the Premier League. How many teams play like Pep's? Three? Four? How many play like Simeone or allow you to dominate them? 70%. It's the same in La Liga. And then you get the excuse of: "Oh, but I can't compete with City or Barcelona." But they do the same thing against Leganes too!

Q: Do you think the same thing happens in La Liga as in the Premier League?

A: It's more pronounced this year in the Premier League because Guardiola went to dominate games and the others say "I'll forget about the ball and stay deep." And you don't exploit dominating the game or being more daring. If I'm at a small team and play against Barca what I want to do is take the ball from them. The question is: how do I defend against Barca? Like Paco Jemez: I press high. If you let them play Ter Stegen passes to Piqué, Piqué drives the ball up into midfield and for me that's already a predictable death.

Q: Teams that control the ball often found themselves stuck because then you have 22 players in 50 meters. How do you solve that contradiction?

A: We were already training for that in 2008. With Luis Enrique too: playing against two lines of four, with someone marking your pivot, you try to look for spaces fast by switching the ball to the other side of the pitch, not passing horizontally but switching play to our second or third line. Barca knows what it's going to face. We work on the positional play, against nine defenders, where our central defender has to move up with the ball at his feet and break the lines, always in small spaces working on keeping the ball, positional exercises training how you control the ball with your first touch so that you can get away from your marker in two or three meters...

Q: But how many players are there who can play in such small spaces?

A: You can train it! But what do others do? Mourinho's Madrid played directly to the space behind our back line. He told them not to pass the ball. Play fast and they had an outlet with Di Maria, Cristiano, Benzema... Now they have Bale and others. They didn't want to play football.

Q: With City we're seeing something strange: they're beating record without a fixed striker and without normal midfielders. De Bruyne is a winger and Silva is a "mediapunta". How has Guardiola turned them into central midfielders?

A: De Bruyne and Silva have adapted to those positions because they're the type of player that knows how to profile himself to receive the ball in 360 degrees, they turn to every side, see the whole pitch. Because with Guardiola's style of play you need pure wingers, like Sane. Sane would find it difficult to play inside because ge couldn't do that small turn that give you space, the turn that Messi, Iniesta, Silva, De Bruyne or Giindogan have... Even Sterling has it if he's forced to do it. Sane doesn't. He needs space. Like Bale: if you play them inside they won't be as good. They have to play on the wing, dribble. Like Cristiano. He has more difficulty playing in the middle because he doesn't profile his body the right way. De Bruyne and Silva are spectacular. It seems as if we're just now discovering Silva.

Q: You talk about stimulating creativity. How do you do that?

A: With rondos! People still think that's just something we do for fun. No! It's an incredible exercise. You use both feet, you look towards the second line, you pass inside, you attract your opponent and then when he's close to you, pam!, you pass it to the other side... It's endless. It's an exercise that allows infinite implementations. For example: seven against two, five against two (in this case it's already harder to find an escape). Nine against two is more "fun". Or you can have a big rondo with three in the middle: two press and the other one covers potential passing lines so you have to find the space, think where you can find the ball... It forces you to look around you, find the free player. At Barca we understand football as a space-time concept. Who dominates that? Busquets, Messi, Iniesta: they're masters of space-time. They always know what to do when they're surrounded. Then you have midfielders like Casemiro who don't understand that. But at the same time, Busquets could never do the cover work that Casemiro does when the game is heads or tails.

Q: Heads or tails?

A: Yes: Madrid's team breaks in the middle, seven go forward and then Casemiro is left alone to cover all that space. That's what I mean by heads or tails. Busquets can't do that because even I'm faster than him. Casemiro is very fast. But he has difficulties with everything else because he hasn't worked on the other aspects. He has other characteristics, he's more defensive, recovers the ball more, covers more ground, makes runs into attack... But he doesn't dominate space time. If he had worked on that when he was 12, 13, 15 he would have developed it. Why can Kroos do it? Because in Germany they work on it. Why can Thiago do it? Because he was developed at Barca. The surprising thing is when you find someone like Cazorla that has that ability. I asked him: "How did you learn this?" "No, no, I was trained at Aviles and then at Oviedo and then I went to Recre..." There are natural talents. I ask myself: How didn't Barca sign him? He already knows the style. Silva, Kroos, Modric. How has Barca not signed them? They're players that obviously have the right profile. I keep looking for players that could go to Barca. Like Philipp Lahm. He saw everything!

Q: With Lahm and Alaba Guardiola started this trend of the full backs coming inside and ending up as a "mediapunta".

A: In the end it's associative football. Guardiola is always working to find where the free space is. For example, if you play against Levante and you see that their wingers mark your full backs, like Bielsa did basically, then you move your fullback inside. If the winger follows him then that clears the passing line from your center back to your winger. Because many times the fullback is in the way of that pass. If you move your fullback inside one of two things happen: either the opposition winger leaves him alone and that gives you a free man inside or he follows him and you've opened a passing lane to the winger. Space-time. For the opposition this is impossible to control, because you mark one and another one is left free. You create superiority.

Q: These positional changes for the players that we saw with Guardiola's Bayern or Tuchel's BVB confuse the opponent, but they also mean more physical and mental exhaustion for your own team. How do you avoid that?

A: I don't see it that way. This isn't just about switching a position. We have to talk about understanding the game. You don't teach the player to switch positions. You teach him to understand the game. A Qatari player doesn't understand the why. I drive up the pitch with the ball at my feet and he moves towards me. "What are you doing? We're going to hit each other!" He comes within a meter of me and I say "If Maradona and Pele played within a meter of each other I would be the best defender in the world against them." Have them play 15 meters apart. What do you do? Who do you cover? They can pass the ball to each other without failing for 3 days. Cruyff talked about the accordion: opening the pitch, understanding where the free space is. If Iniesta is here then I can't be in the same space. In the right moment, if he's under pressure, then I can provide an outlet for him. Barca's advantage is that it has worked on these things for years.

Q: Barca's idea was the last one to transform football. What's the next paradigm going to be?

A: Talent always wins against physicality. The day that won't happen it's going to be shifty because the game will be boring. And because I think that talent always comes out on top, what we need to exploit is that: making the players understand why. Why must you stand there? Why do you have to come towards the ball in the right moment? Why is your teammate keeping the opposition central defenders in place so that you have space to receive the ball? Things don't just happen. Let's remember the 2-6. Why could Messi receive the ball alone between the lines? Because Henry and Eto'o were playing in the space between the central defender and the full back. And the central defender couldn't move up towards Leo because he was thinking that they would exploit the space behind his back. Gago and Lass were marking me and Iniesta and Leo was alone. This is how you get superiority. This is what Guardiola and his assistants analyzed so well. Luis Enrique too. You analyze where you can achieve these superiority, where you can play the passes...

Q: Right now the word "recurso" (option) is very fashionable now. Some coaches take teams that know how to control the ball and play in the opposition half and they say that they need to add another option. And they do what Luis Enrique did or what Lopetegui is going and after they score they take advantage of that and play the ball in their own half and then exploit the space left by the opposition with long passes. Supposedly that gives you more security. But is it not more dangerous to mix two "languages" this way?

A: Luis Enrique did that really well. But I don't like it. Imagine that you're the national team and you're 1-0 against Portugal in the World Cup. Spain says: instead of pressing high and exposing space behind out back line, we're going to take a step back like Luis Aragones did. So they come and press you and then you can play a direct pass to Diego Costa... or Luis Suarez in the Barca version. Neymar too. We used to counter this way at Barca. Luis Enrique would invite the opposition to press high so that we could counter. We scored that way against Atletico Madrid in the Cup. Suarez played a pass to himself and went past Gimenez. Or that nutmeg against David Luis in the PSG game. And we were all in our own half. This was unthinkable for Guardiola's Barca. It depends on the coach. I don't like it. Even winning 1-0 in the 89th minute I want the ball and the place where I feel most comfortable is in the opposition half, in control of the ball, attacking.

Q: But besides your personal feelings about it, if you have Iniesta, Silva and Isco on the pitch, isn't it more pragmatic to maintain high pressure? When Spain or Barca take a step back aren't they risking losing control and confidence?

A: I ask myself: how do I defend better? Give me the ball. The opponent can't attack you. He first has to recover the ball. And when he does that he's 70-80 meters from your goal, so the conclusion is clear. The safest thing is to have the ball in the opposition half. That's why I don't understand the coaches that say "we're going to play in our own half." Right now the only team in the world that tries to dominate the game until the last minute, regardless of the score, is City.

Q: Teams that stay in their own half have to make longer runs in order to go forward and backward. Doesn't that affect players like Busquets, Iniesta or Isco?

A: Yes, but the coaches that do that prepare their midfielders and wide players for longer runs. With Luis Enrique we were doing a different type of physical work for longer efforts. With Paco Seirul-lo we did series of 10-15 meters sprints. That was specific for the midfielders and the central defenders had their own work with longer runs. Simeone prepares his players for sitting back. They have very hard preseasons because the team has to be defending all the time, closing down spaces, covering for each other... The coach focuses on how he wants to play: from a physical, technical and psychological point of view. Simeone has convinced players like Koke to do something that I would find extremely difficult... And they enjoy it. I saw it from our bench: Cholo is happy on the sideline when his team doesn't have the ball. Guardiola focused on his football: short runs, a spark, a move and playing the ball from the back. Specific circuits for playing in 30 meters. Simeone prepares his player for playing in bigger spaces.

Q: Do you think Guardiola is different at City?

A: He does other things. For example he works on defending lateral crosses. He finds the player who crosses and has people block the one who is going to take the shot.

Q: Is it inevitable that coaches become more and more important because of the complexity of the game?

A: Yes, football has become similar to American football. Nothing is left to chance. But after a certain time if Pep would have gone on vacation the team would have known what they had to do. The only thing that we didn't do was opposition analysis. Well... I did. So I'd think: Villarreal, how do they play? They have a diamond in midfield, always look to have one man more in the center. Because they play with two forwards you have to tell Alves to come into midfield because just three at the back would have been enough to mark the Bacca and Bakambu of the tune. Why would you need four? So at least we're now evenly matched in midfield. And then I'd tell Messi to come and play in midfield too...

Q: Are there more players that can play the way you want or more players that can play the way Simeon wants?

A: It depends on each of them. But I think that most players don't go out on the pitch to do sprints. They want the ball. It's a drug. We play football because we're addicted to the ball.

Q: How does Messi read games?

A: Tactically he understands everything. It's shameful to compare him to anyone. Messi dominates every aspect. Space, time, where his teammate is, where the opposition player is. Before he used to unbalance games with pure ability and strength. Now he dribbles you like a bastard: he lures you in. He sees that he has a marker on him and he knows that the guy is scared of him so he waits for another opponent to come and then when he has like a 3x1 he passes the ball. I saw this with LeBron James too. In the final between Cavaliers and Miami in 2014. LeBron isn't an individualistic player. When he had two players on him he would pass the ball to his teammate that was now free and could shoot. Iniesta and Messi do this too. They lure you in until a teammate is left open. If you don't go to press them they'll just play. We do this work since we're kids. Finding the space, finding the free teammate. Even Ter Stegen knows it. He trains for it. He plays the ball long and you say "he's thrown it away". But he hasn't. When Bayern came to the Camp Nou they were man marking us and left Ter Stegen along. And he would pass to Suarez and from there we'd have a 3 on 3.

Q: How do you see the World Cup?

A: I see Brazil has recovered. They have a great team. And they have both aspects: talent and physicality. That's difficult. That's why Spain's success was so meritorious. Because we barely had any physically imposing players. There was Ramos, Arbeloa, Puyol and little else. It's the same thing now too: talent above everything else. There's no team that has a midfield like Spain. Silva, Iniesta, Busquets... Can't do better than that. And these are the players that bear the weight of the team. Then you have the old guard in defense with Alba, Piqué, Ramos and Carvajal. Spain has improved from a physical aspect, but they'll never be able to compete with Germany in that.

Q: What players would you highlight of the newer ones?

A: I like Vitolo a lot. I think that he's a player that can understand the game much better. Sometimes he has difficulty in knowing what's happening around him, when to dribble and when not to, but I think he's spectacular. Saul too, and his talent has to be exploited too. I imagine them. at Barca and think: damn! They can end up being so much better by playing in a team that is the protagonist. They have a lot of potential. Carvajal is an excellent full back and, if the injuries respect him, Thiago is a fantastic player.

Q: What do you think about Isco and Asensio?

A: I think these young players have to know what Luis Aragones used to ask me: "How do you like to play? Pretty football or good football?" And at first I didn't understand. "What does that mean." "You give me good football. Pretty football is good, yes, but for cheating four guys." I don't want to give any names, but in La Liga we've all been impressed with a lot of players that have disappeared without leaving any mark. Yes, you can dribble, but for what? What stylish things does Messi do? Nothing. He does the work. Messi is good football and at the same time it's so good that it becomes pretty.

Q: Does France have the best squad?

A: Yes. Along with Brazil and Germany. And let's not forget Argentina. Argentina is at the same level as Spain, but the thing is that they play with so much pressure that they're unable to perform. It's not true that they don't have midfielders. I think Banega could play for Barca. Can't Mascherano play as a pivot? He obviously doesn't have the technical level that Busquets does, but he's improved a lot. When he came to Barca he had trouble positioning himself because he hasn't needed to do this before. He would play long passes or pass the ball to Gerrard and it was enough. But at Barca he had to do more. You have to look, visualize, see what player is unmarked and has enough space and time to work the play... Barca is the final exam for a player. It's the most difficult and most demanding club in the world. Madrid doesn't have the same neat football. If their defender boots the ball into the stands it's fine. That's the culture. People applaud. At the Camp Nou if you do that there are already noises in the crowd. Since Cruyff s time.

Q: You don't think the Bernabeu is demanding?

A: Both sets of fans are demanding, but the difference is that at the Bernabeu the demand is to give your all. They can't stand lazy players. Their reference is the spirit of Juanito. The culture of Madrid is the spirit of Juanito or Camacho. What's Barcelona's culture? It's not Victor Murioz's, or Caldere's. Barcelona's cultura is Cruyff s cultura. And he would turn, look, understand the game and not lose the ball.

Q: PSG is a reference in football now, but their history is still recent. How do you build a team when the players are more important than the club?

A: The player still respects the coach a lot. I mean: the idea that even if the player makes 20 million and the coach makes 5 million you still have to listen to him is internalized. We might reach a moment in which a star thinks "what the hell is this guy telling me?" But more than physical and tactical work, what a coach has to do is group management: talking to every player and knowing how to manage the difference maker. Being honest: "If you don't train well you won't play regardless of how much of a star you are. You should know that." And telling the group: "We have two things that aren't negotiable: respect and attitude." Thinking as a coach I think these are the two things that you can't do without. Player can fail. But let them fail with my ideals. Emotional intelligence is basic for a coach. You can't fight with your players. You have to seduce them.

Q: PSG's squad has always been very professional. Don't you think that with Neymar they're introducing a hedonistic incertitude of a guy who is capable of going to his sister's birthday in the middle of the season?

A: Neymar is a good guy. He likes to have fun. So does Alves. People think that Alves parties all the time because he posts videos on Instagram of him playing the drums. But he's professional. That's his life style.

Q: But Alves never left to go to his sister's birthday...

A: That's up to the coach. Cruyff had to manage Romario and that wasn't easy either.

Q: Do you think Neymar is a leader?

A: He's an incredible leader. He's amazing on the pitch. He has a strong personality and never gets scared. That's a quality. That's what makes great players great. The fact that in the most difficult moments he will say "give me the ball". What happened at Barca was that when things got tough everyone wanted the ball. Everyone had that personality. The problem with PSG and City in recent years was that their players weren't used to having this weight on them. Now you look at PSG and you see Cavani, Di Maria, Neymar, Verratti... They've won things. They've been there. Neymar gets mad when they don't pass to him. That's something.

Q: Does Mbappe has more potential than any player since Messi?

A: Yes. Mbappe is going to be... I think there will be a time after Messi and Cristiano when Neymar will be the reference. Because he's also Brazilian and Brazil have a good chance of being WC finalists. So Neymar's gonna have his period of 3-4 years. And then it's going to be Mbappe. He has brutal potential. He's very young. Just 19. And he's a beast. But I'm not sure... I think that talent ends up winning over physicality. Neymar is like Messi: talent and physicality. Right now I think that Mbappe has more physicality than talents. And the way I understand the game the players who make the difference more do so by talent. Neither Iniesta nor me had any physicality. Just talent. The ones who were touched with the magic wand have both: Maradona, Pele, Ronaldo Nazario, Messi, Neymar, and Mbappe has that too. But I see him more as an Henry. I'm sure he'll improve with Emery. He works well. He's a very good coach. But if you play him at Barca he would improve much more. He would understand everything. If Guardiola coaches him he goes from being an 8.5 to a 9.5. Neymar is already a 9.5. Difficult to improve that. Mbappe has to improve a lot, especially in terms of understanding the game. But because of the fact that since he was in the U16s o U17s he could go and do his play based on pure ability he hasn't had to think a lot about the rest of the game. I want to see what he does against an organized defense like Atletico. Based on the way I understand football, right now, Neymar is better.



This recent Xavi interview with El Pais is one of the most condescending things I've ever read


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Alba last night, been like this all season without Neymar:

http://streamable.com/35tvs

http://streamable.com/kwfez

http://streamable.com/5lxby

Assist of the season for Messi as well :done

5-0 demolition of a Celta team who drew and outplayed Madrid the other night and missed a penalty to win.

Is Victor Moses ready @Joel? :brodgers


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Hopefully we just put Azpi there for this tie. Moses is as dreadful as we all knew he was before last season.

Courtois
Azpi Rudiger Christensen Cahill Alonso
Drinkwater Kante Fabregas
Morata Hazard​
Imho.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

bundesliga back tonight :mark:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

@Joel

http://imgtc.com/w/tjvMNvq

http://imgtc.com/w/4vbwpPq

:cozy

Suarez 8 goals in 6 games, people writing him off after a couple of bad months playing in a completely different system :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Suarez goal doesn't happen against our 8 (could be 9) man defence. Courtois saves that Messi free kick.

:sk

I take it you guys finally won at Sociedad then?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Looks like a treble year for barcelona


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Ref in the Nantes/PSG game just kicked out at a player who bundled him over, then sent him off. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952659673890648064


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

French refs are an absolute joke.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

So Messi had to pay 12m euros to make an investigation into his charity go away :hmm:

Turns out Barcelona were the only ones actually supplying money to the charity which would then mysteriously disappear :hmm:

Almost as if they were trying to secretly and illegally pay Messi more money :hmm:


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952889336365813761

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952882441676623872
Pls just go Rodders. It'll be the best thing for both parties and I'm sure you'll con some other team into signing you. You may actually be fit enough to play more than 5 games consecutively for them too.

Saw that we've apparently paid him more this season than we spent on transfers in the summer. Our biggest earner comfortably since he was the only one not to have a relegation clause in his deal. Would free us up to make more loan signings which we desperately desperately need cause we are going down w/ our current squad. Though for me keeping Coleman is probably the priority rn, regardless of what league we're in next season.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

"England International" :bosque

What next, are David Nugent and Fraizer Campbell England internationals?


----------



## Zerato (Jan 16, 2018)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

As far as stealing a living goes Jack Rodwell is an absolute legend.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Rugrat said:


> "England International" :bosque
> 
> What next, are David Nugent and Fraizer Campbell England internationals?


Davey also scored for England :cozy


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

:lol I laughed too hard at how Braga presented their 2 newest signings today



translation goes 

Ronaldo - Too expensive
Batshuayi - Never
Bruno De Carvalho(Sporting's president) - Not good enough
Carvaljal - Esgaio has more assists
Schurrle - Already have one


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Hibs and Hearts both been offered Tim Cahill.

Would take him until end of the season.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Thought Cahill was going back to millwall ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Cliffy said:


> Thought Cahill was going back to millwall ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


That's what i thought too.

Still will take him if he's available until end of the season. He'll score a few in Scotland.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Ronaldinho retires. One of the GOATs

Intertoto Cup x 1
La Liga x 2
Supercopa x 1
Serie A x 1
Copa Libertadores x 1
Recopa Sudamericana x 1
Copa America x 1
World Cup x 1
Confederations Cup x 1
Ballon d'Or x 1
FIFA World Player of the Year x 2

But perhaps his greatest achievement was making Barcelona likeable (for a while)


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Along with Brazilian Ronaldo, one of my favourites to watch as an individual performer.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Indeed, partner DA. Not only did Ronaldinho play the game with a class, beauty and a smile, but he also paid his taxes and didn't take drugs. He also won a World Cup for his country and never threatened to turn his back on said country.

A very clean and honest man (when not in night clubs).


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Most naturally talented player I've ever seen and comfortably the most enjoyable to watch. He was a guy who just wanted to entertain. His highlight reel is legally considered Porn.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Ronaldinho, besides being the best player in the world for a few years and the most exciting player i've seen, was absolutely massive for Barca being where they are today. There's a film called Barcelona Confidential that covers the signing and the complexities of the club at the time. He was bought in place of the clubs main target Beckham, when the club were coming off a lot of financial struggle and years of winning basically nothing. It was a new board made up of much younger figures who immediately tried to reform the club and amongst other things began shipping off players to cut the wage bill and banning the clubs violent ultras. Then on debut he picks the ball up from the goalkeeper on the halfway line, dribbles past two players and smashed it in from 35 yards, and you knew he was going to be a great. He was also a massive and positive influence on Messi, so his importance to the club stretches far beyond his performances on the pitch.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

He also had massive balls capable of lobbing Seaman at 40 yards :banderas


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

:mjeng


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*





Not bad for a left back


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

In actual tears at this :lmao 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956134990638596097


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

madrid :mjpen :mjpen :mjpen


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Leeds United are fucking morons

The previous badge was a classic


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Salah Claus said:


> Leeds United are fucking morons
> 
> The previous badge was a classic


Still not as bad of a change as Juventus.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Honestly, this is hilarious.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956190898777452545

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956207812958400512


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Punkhead said:


> Still not as bad of a change as Juventus.


Oh my good gawd, I didn't even know they changed it :sodone

It's terrible


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Atrocious first half from Aberdeen, a completely different second half. 

Scott McKenna is the future, which means he'll leave for England in the summer and stew in the reserves of some Championship club for the rest of his career. It's the way of things.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

I'm not one to shout UEFALONA, but Alaves just got ssscccrreeeeewwwwed!

Where's var when you need it, damn it?

Heroic performance from them though, deserved a good result. Exciting game in general with a bit of everything.

Coutinho with a mediocre Barca la liga debut.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Hello btw, hope you all had a good Xmas and new year :cool2


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Andre said:


> I'm not one to shout UEFALONA, but Alaves just got ssscccrreeeeewwwwed!
> 
> Where's var when you need it, damn it?
> 
> ...


Lets be fair, Wakaso commited two clear yellow card fouls whilst already booked (treading on Coutinho's ankle and then that late lunge on Alcacer which led to the FK for Messi's goal) and Suarez was pushed over in the box in the first half. The ref was poor all round, as is often the case in La Liga.

Not sure why Coutinho was put on the right wing, clearly not his position.

Edit: Stop being a stranger as well pls :villa


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

£142m to play him out of position :mj2


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Seb said:


> Lets be fair, Wakaso commited two clear yellow card fouls whilst already booked (treading on Coutinho's ankle and then that late lunge on Alcacer which led to the FK for Messi's goal) and Suarez was pushed over in the box in the first half. The ref was poor all round, as is often the case in La Liga.
> 
> Not sure why Coutinho was put on the right wing, clearly not his position.
> 
> Edit: Stop being a stranger as well pls :villa


I would have to see it again but Suarez looked like he went down quite easily, although that's probably a standard pen in la liga :evil Wasako probably could have been sent off before, but the tackle on Paco wasn't actually that bad in my opinion, he was just late, nothing malicious. Not to mention Paco was well offside and the free kick shouldn't have occurred regardless. A couple of those decisions for Barca were arguable and down to interpretation, but it was blatant that neither of their goals should have stood for different reasons (although harsh to blame the ref for not spotting Pique's handball) and that was before Umtiti clearly stuck his hand out to block a shot on goal in the box, which while going back to interpretation, is pure salt in the wounds after the first Barca goal. Suarez probably could have been sent off too, although that was really late on so not that significant.

You should see me in here now and again as I'm going to start watching more Barcelona games now. The only prem team that regularly entertains me is City (sometimes Liverpool and Spurs), so I need a fix from somewhere.

:villa

I thought Valverde's set up was far too narrow before Jordi Alba and Sergi Roberto were subbed on and it was a massive problem with Alaves defending in such a disciplined low block. I suppose those are the comforts of being so far ahead of every other team though, you can afford to rotate.

Are Barcelona often forced to play such an insanely high line in la liga in order to try and draw teams out and pull them apart, or was the set up for Guidetti's goal a rare occurrence? I do remember Barca playing like that in the home CL thrashing of PSG, but they lacked the courage to leave a forward on the half way line, which baffled me at the time. The Barcelona goals against record suggests it's not a problem, but it's interesting to know whether it is the case but with opposition teams being negative and avoiding the gamble. It makes for exciting games either way.

I assume Coutinho will take Iniesta's place eventually (might have to wait a while at this rate), but yeah he looked like a square peg in a round hole last night.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Barca had the run of it last night but it's a different game if Alaves play most of the second half with 10 men.

They're worth watching purely to see Messi in his prime, because there's only a few years of that left. You can't really appreciate how much of an influence he has over games if you're not watching him week in week out. They're not the best metric obviously, but WhoScored gave him MOTM in 17 of Barca's first 18 games this season.

As for last night, it was bizarre as that's the first time i've seen Valverde's Barca caught up the pitch so many times. Pique had his worst game of the season, missing tackles and misplacing passes for fun, Rakitic is hilariously bad in the Busquets role, and Alba's ability to sprint up and down the entire left side of the pitch for 90 minutes was a massive loss. Generally, the team has been incredible defensively this season, far more so than any Barca team i've seen including the Valdes/Alves/Puyol/Pique/Abidal era. ter Stegen and Umtiti have been immense, as well as Alba who has been the second best player in the team this season, although that's more for his attacking performances.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958006206005526529
:coman

wizard


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

:tenay


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

I see batshuayi has settled in quickly

:cockhead4


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

That Cillissen point blank save :trips8

Suarez was magical tonight, looked more like the all round creative force that he was from 2011-2015 than the poacher of recent years. Incredible balance for both assists. Perfect finish from Coutinho for the first goal from a difficult angle.

Pique an absolute beast. Great defending from Barca in general for the most part.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Cillessen is far too good to be a bench warmer, it's sad really. He's always looked top drawer.

http://streamable.com/iqrig

Possibly the best save i've seen all season. I did say repeatedly that Klopp should waive the add-ons for the Coutinho deal in exchange for him.

It's time for Valverde to get a big amount of credit as well. Never seen a Barca team defend so well, and he's basically strolled the team to a domestic double by the beginning of February, after the worst summer in the club's history. My only criticisms are his infatuation with Andre Gomes, who is an okay player but doesn't fit the team at all, and over-reliance on Iniesta, who has been majestic but could quite easily burnout by the end of the season.

Good to see Coutinho get off and running as well, great finish :coutinho

On a separate note, Guedes (again) looked unplayable after coming on, wonder if he trots back to PSG next season, if not I can see a lot of top clubs fighting for him.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

I wasn't at all concerned when Ayr United went a goal up.

Job done in the end, through to the next round of the Scottish Cup and it's nice to see both Morelos and Windass get doubles in (at times) horrible conditions.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Based on that performance it seems obvious why Getafe don't concede many goals. Superbly organised low block with a very brave defensive line (some ridiculously tight offside calls, but none to strongly argue against), particularly in a game against a team of Barca's quality. Had their chances too and should have scored on the counter, particularly when Ter Stegen had a total brain fart rushing off his line.

In addition to the match situation, Valverde's rotation probably hurt Barca's chemistry, although some of it is understandably for the GREATER GOOD (thinking Inesta here) with the champions league games vs Chelsea coming up. Valverde could probably afford a couple more games like this tbh, but he has to be careful not to rotate too much (Valverde rotating smiley please @Seb :heskeymania).

Having stated that, the regular starting talismen didn't have the best of games. Messi with an ordinary performance (aka ordinary for any other player in the world which for Messi is poor, not an ordinary Messi performance which = good), while Suarez was caught offside a ridiculous number of times.

I was a fan of Alcacer at Valencia, but he's not true Barca quality IMO. Looks a total passenger at times. Not on the same wavelength as others in the team. Liverpool level player :evil

I can't comment on Dembele generally as this is the first time I've seen him for Barca (how has his overall season been @Seb ?), but he was a bit of shambles when he came on, regularly losing control of the ball. One outstanding cross to create a great headed chance (for Suarez iirc???), which should have been put away. If that goes in I'm probably not writing the aforementioned tbf to him.

Barring the goal vs Valencia and a few quality shots from ZONE 14 (second :evil), I'm not convinced at all by Coutinho at Barcelona so far, although I accept its not the easiest team to adapt to instantly. Luckily for him he has the luxury of not needing to hit the ground running with Barca's league position. Long term he will have to improve LOADS to be a suitable Inesta replacement.

On a more positive note; Yerry Mina is going to be an absolute beast on attacking set pieces once he's settled in. Totally dominated Getafe's box today during them and in all honesty could have had a brace at least. I thought he was hung out to dry on a couple occassions when he was left 1 vs 1 deep in his own half when Getafe broke, but he coped okay despite that. I like the look of him and can't wait to see him next to Pique and/or Umtiti who should help him adapt quickly.

TL;DR: Great day for Colonel Getafe Bordalas and his ministry of defence, stuttering performance from a disrupted Barcelona line up.

:hoganbarca


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

I'm enjoying these Andre Barca posts :banderas

It was a poor, low-intensity performance today, but that's not a massive surprise given this game followed on the Valencia semi-final and Chelsea is coming up, the league has fallen down the priority list given the big lead over Real Madrid, and Atletico are probably too far back and do have a proclivity to fuck up away against bottom feeder teams. Still unbeaten as well.

Dembele hasn't put in a performance above 7/10 yet, but at the start of the season he wasn't match fit, and he's since come back from 2 hamstring injuries.

Coutinho seems to be moved from position to position, which can't help. Both players need time, i'm not worried about either (few players hit the ground running at Barca - even Suarez and Neymar, not everyone is PAULINHO). Coutinho is definitely NOT Iniesta though, not just in terms of quality, but in terms of skillset. This Okwonga video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYsVz9CwfAI illustrates very well the best thing about Iniesta - you can give him the ball anywhere on the pitch, under any sort of pressure, and he'll then always make the right play. Whereas Coutinho is more likely to pull out a moment of magic, he also loses the ball a lot.

Alcacer is a striker being mostly played on the wing. He was great earlier in the season coming off the bench for a then out of form Suarez, scored some crucial goals, and whilst he isn't prolific, his link up play is fantastic, you mentioned Liverpool and he is actually a similar player to Firmino.

The Colombian fans Reddit were raving about Mina attacking corners, calling him better than Terry, he's already got 3 goals in 9 games for national team as well. Won't be getting a game over Pique though and I wouldn't swap Umtiti for any defender in the world.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Yeah Pique and Umtiti are almost peerless as a central defensive partnership. Two absolute colossus defenders that could play in any set up. I was just a bit :woytf watching Mina DESTROY the Getafe box, thinking it would take the absolute piss if Barcelona would go and add a potential 10 goal/assists a season CB to the squad. "More than a club"? More like "more fuckern cheat codes" :side:

I think Alcacer is fine as a bench option, but not a starter. As said before, Valverde can take these risks atm though.

Funny you mention Paulinho. On paper, I couldn't think of too many players less likely to have Barca DNA based on rep (career of hiding in games, not wanting the ball, not great technically). Yet, he's such a goal scoring asset. Then again the footy can be a strange old beast. I remember Harry Kane being an absolute nothing player once upon a time, before he woke up one day and decided "I'm going to be world class at the fitba." "FUNNY OLD GAME" said Greaves, while Sherwood muttered about win percentages and discovering Kane, in the background. 

I'll watch that video later :coutinho


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

In all seriousness quite a few of Paulinho's goals have been tap ins for 3-0 or 4-0, padding his stats a little enaldo

He's had a fair few poor games, but he's a different, direct option off the bench and has proved a great signing. He's like a shit version of Frank Lampard, something Barca have lacked since Toure left. Just need to fuck off Andre Slowmes now that Rafinha's gone and the squad will be nicely balanced for Griezmann's arrival in the summer :griez

I love Okwonga (Despite him being a staunchly pro-Mourinho Man Utd fan), he's done a few of those videos on Barca players.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Dissapointed at the lack of the :jet4 smiley there @Seb :no:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Dembele has stalled, but he hasn't had consistent game time. Mbappe has left him in the wind and I'd say Coman is better too right now. :coman


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Ryan Mason's been forced to retire from football, aged only 26.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Yeah, it was a shame to read. His skull is STILL not fused properly, probably the wisest decision.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Only 5 more days til Toronto FC's 2018 season kicks off!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Eibar with an EXCELLENT high pressing performance, completely dictating the game, before Orellana needlessly found a way to get himself sent off. What could have been...

Valverde's set up probably did play into that though, as a low effort Barca sat back and attempted to soak up the pressure, before breaking with controlled pin point pass and move breaks, starring the peerless Messi who was back to his creative through ball best. 

A professional, if slightly underwhelming and uncharacteristically rigid performance from Barca, although it ultimately paid off for Valverde and his first choice team (necessary to play Pique and Umititi in particular), who should have plenty left in the tank for the Chelsea game. This was an important game to win as well after back to backs draws, with the Atleti game coming up.

Well worth watching overall.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Barca were dreadful, outplayed for the majority of the game, even against 10 men. Rakitic awful again, has been most of the season. Paulinho just shouldn't be starting games. Worrying as that's what I expect to be the starting 11 against Chelsea.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Yeah, but we'll go defensive which will probably suit you.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Paulinho might be okay as a luxury box to box player if Barca had more players in midfield, but playing him in a 4-4-2 seems really, really odd. Skill and technique wise he's miles off what a Barca player should be and he doesn't have much of a presence during games, barring making a good run onto a quality final ball. Unless he's scoring, he's not adding anything much to the team that others can't, while he also has a detrimental value with parts of his game (mostly in possession).

I'll be really surprised if Chelsea play with anywhere near the same level of intensity as Eibar did though. Even a motivated Chelsea (which they should still be in the CL) tend to be far more reserved than Eibar are.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Life as an Ipswich Town fan...


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

A DECADE OF DOMINANCE :banderas

But realistically the playoffs are a long shot now :hoganinbred 

However, based on my regular viewings this season (bless you, hacked ifollow streams) the long term health at the club is looking good, as Norwich are a forward with good delivery (Edwards please, Josh is trash atm) and a number 9 away from being a force in this league. The defence and midfield are pretty much sorted out (need another rb). The team is solid defensively and often controls games, but lacks a real threat in behind. Got to keep Maddison as the heartbeat of the team though, which will be difficult with how he is playing under Farke.

Shite first half where Ipswich were slightly better. Norwich dominated the second and Klose really should have scored earlier, but made up for it with that glorious equaliser. Maddison with two very good free kicks, but both were a little close to the keeper.

Hanley should have been motm with his dominance at the back and brilliant cross for the winner. The guy has been a revelation, a lot better than I thought he woukd he, certainly not an error prone oaf as some Blackburn fans made him out to be either.

The scum were an embarrassment with their hacking and diving. Maddison was destroying them through the middle at times though, so it's almost understandable regarding the former. Dirty bastards regardless and really they were lucky to not have even more bookings. No wonder the attendances at Portman Road keep dropping year on year, playing that type of hoofing ale house fitba. I almost feel sorry for their fans watching that shite, although McCarthy's hands are really tied budget wise.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Wasn't all that long sgo that we played great football in front of 20000+ fans, and had a conveyor belt of talent coming through our youth team. That pretty much ended with the ridiculous decision to hire Roy Keane as manager (just after our last win against Norwich iirc). I give Mick credit for helping us avoid the seemingly inevitable drop into League 1, but his style of football is a million miles away from what Ipswich fans are used to, and he has clearly taken us as far as he can. The lack of money obviously doesn't help (never really understood why we're always skint considering we always had good crowds and never spent much), but it's time for a change...


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Milan win again. Fair play to gattuso done a great job after an awful start. 

Gap to the top 4 is being chipped away at. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965923636040388608
:coutinho


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

that star above the Toronto FC crest is a beautiful sight.

Mission accomplished in Denver. The victory and some important away goals. Was -14 Celsius at kickoff.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Thank you John Ruddy. There was a reason Norwich let you go and it was evident tonight!

Fuck I love Zimmermann more and more with each passing game, when the guy had me at hello during the Fulham opener. When he's not making inch perfect tackles and hitting a field mouse between the eyes from 60 yards with defence splitting passes, he's tackling forwards with his head and being absolute colossus. Scored a goal tonight too. Got to be up there as championship signing of the season.

Controlled the game away from home with a highly rotated side vs the runaway leaders, playing highly technical short passing football, with several players at ease under immense pressure, twisting and turning away from Wolves' brilliant press (credit where it's due). 

The recent form and general performances since Xmas have been EXCELLENT. Keep this team together next season, add a couple of forwards with a real cutting edge and Norwich can have a great crack at the top six next season.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Messi doing Messi things and there's still another half to go :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

PENZEMA


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sport/5663101/mark-flekken-fifa-glitch-moment-duisburg-ingolstadt/

:bosque

Duisburg keeper takes a drink mid game and concedes a goal.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Just seeing Stevie May in the Celtic game today you'd wonder what anyone ever saw in him. He was a special kind of shite today, just didn't care.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

If you had any sort of ambition you'd sack McInnes.

Big game bottling shithouse. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Goro Majima said:


> If you had any sort of ambition you'd sack McInnes.
> 
> Big game bottling shithouse.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


The problem is we literally cannot get any better in the current footballing climate. He's shown his weaknesses in this season, but at least he's not the likes of Craig Brown or Mark McGhee (our previous managers). We don't want to go back to thinking eighth is a good result.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Milan win away in Rome :banderas 

Rino is resurrecting a sleeping giant :mark:

Arsenal are fucked!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Espanyol :banderas

Lol at Madrid

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Where to begin after that...

If you missed the game tonight and saw a clip of Messi's free kick goal you would probably have said "great hit, dodgy keeping" and left it at that. With added context though, you would know that it was a special goal. Messi had another free kick attempt earlier on where the Las Palmas keeper Chichizola made a full length diving save at his far post (the ball possibly hits the post and stays out). However, to achieve this stop, he had to read the situation (going where Messi usually places his free kicks) and start moving to his left just as the ball was about to be struck. Messi obviously took note of this for the next kick, smashing a curved effort towards the top corner of the keeper's near post, with the space vacated. It was intelligent enough of him to take note of the situation during the hustle and bustle of a very tough, physical game, but the acute vision it took for him to pick the exact spot, the bollocks it required to commit to it, plus the sublime technique to pull it off, can't be understated. In a nutshell; genius. That's Messi.

Talking of bollocks (and not the self-indulgent pretentious waffle I like to spout in here), Las Palmas pulled up some oversized Randy Marsh in a wheelchair sized cohones to the table, with their approach to this game. Super aggressively high pressing with what would on paper appear a comically AVB esque high line, they didn't turn up to this game just to make up the numbers. What they lacked in skill, they absolutely made up for in determination and organisation. Messi was forced to drop ridiculously deep at times, picking up the ball from Ter Stegen just outside the Barca penalty box in order for his team to bypass the press so that they could continue with their typical build up play (and of course, Messi being Messi, he shielded the ball away from 4 or 5 players at a time and won free kicks, as he did when finding pockets of space in ZONE 14 before driving at the Las Palmas defence). Las Palmas did tire and this forced them to drop deeper and deeper as the second half wore on, but they remained resolute with an impenetrable low block, which included striker Calleri dropping into full back positions. To sum up how robust they were, Barcelona's first shot on target in the second half came in stoppage time. I was puzzled at how they could be in such a terrible position in La Liga, but later found out Paco Jemez has only been in charge since late December. Keep playing like this and Las Palmas will stay up.

None of this can forgive how poor Barca's performance was in this game by their standards though and that includes some of the line up and substitution decisions from Valverde. Suarez looked a waste of a shirt, which shouldn't have been a surprise as a yellow card would have seen him banned for the HUGE Atleti game. If you take away Suarez' aggression then he's less than half the player he can be. If ever there was a time to start Paco Alcacer, it was in this game. Crazily, he didn't play at all. Once again Paulinho looked like a fan who had won a prize to play a game. If there's an excuse for him that he's so fatigued from his schedule over the last couple years and that he's carrying a minor injury, then why did Valverde start him again? Aleix Vidal was given a rare start which you think would mean he would play to impress, but to put it bluntly he was so pathetic that quite frankly he's lucky I've wasted this many words on him. Iniesta looked REALLY tired as he has done in many recent games, but with some of Barca's back up players you can kind of understand why he's forced to play on. Coutinho had a couple of quality moments in tight spaces but otherwise flattered to deceive during his cameo. Rakitic achieved even less when he came on, which is a shame as he seemed to return to form with a quality controlling performance vs Girona. Dembele would have been an ideal player to start in a game like this with Las Palmas' initial game plan, but as luck would have it he finally got on as they tired and dropped deep, closing off the spaces in behind that his pace could have exploited. I expect the far better and more starting balanced line up vs Girona (minus the injured Semedo, who was brilliant in that game before being injured) to start vs Atleti, which is now looking like a monster of a game due to Atleti's recent form and Barca's current slump.

Enough of the negativity and scathing cynicism though, it's time to praise Aguirregaray, who had an incredible performance in both full back positions, with colossal defending in one vs ones on the flanks, vital last ditch tackles to save his beaten team mates and even better, some superb dribbles and through balls to start off attacks. It was also his excellent diving header from a tight angle that hit the post which led to Las Palmas' penalty, with Sergi Roberto harshly having been adjudged to pull him down when that wasn't the case. I hadn't heard of Aguirregaray (not a name you would forget tbf) before and after googling his name for more information I wasn't surprised to see he hasn't played many games in Europe, but was disappointed to read that he's 28. With the class he displayed in this game, he could be a hell of a signing for a lot of teams, regardless. He and Messi made this a game worth watching.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

I don't really understand Valverde's persistence on barely ever giving the stars a rest, think it will cost Barca later in the season. Alcacer, Dembele, Coutinho should all have started last night. Iniesta in particular is going to be gassed for the latter stages of the CL. Perhaps Dembele still isn't 100%, as that was the perfect game to start him.

Paulinho isn't starter material regardless. Denis Suarez will be off in the summer, just hasn't been given enough of a chance.

More terrible refereeing as per.

Massive game at the weekend. Pretty much determines whether or not there'll be a title race for the rest of the season.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

"Luka Modric: Croatia football captain charged with perjury"

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-43260942

Is there a rule that states you must become a criminal at some point after you move to La Liga?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Leeds are never getting out of the championship. 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

https://www.football-italia.net/118045/fiorentina-captain-astori-dead










R.I.P. Davide Astori. Fiorentina defender died in his sleep at age 31 before the game with Udinese. Genoa-Cagliari and Udinese-Fiorentina games have been postponed.

EDIT: All Serie A games today have been postponed and will be rescheduled.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

:mj2

Really shocking news. Still only a young man too.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Barcelona's defensive line today :banderas Costa and Griezmann nullified brilliantly, although I must say I forgot either of them were playing for long stretches of the game.

Iniesta was threatening to have an all time great performance before he went through the wars and had to be subbed off. Some magical touches, dribbles and passes in the first 20 or so minutes from him. The drop off in quality from him to Gomes was hilarious at times.

Messi being Messi, that's all that needs to be said.

Decent enough first half from Barca, but they looked really tired and flat in the second half, which is no surprise given recent events.Thankfully for them Atletico, who were solid (well, obviously) but barely in the game in the first half, offered very little when they gained greater territory in the second. Really dissapointing performance from them in a crucial game, looked like they didn't want it anywhere near enough. Barca weren't great but did enough in what wasn't a particularly good game. La Liga should be wrapped up now barring a massive fuck up from Barcelona.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

MLS teams doing good against Mexican squads in the CONCACAF Champions League!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Inter have a new badge :whiteknight


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972193346021216256


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

No Zimmerman plus Hernandez just back from injury. Very unfortunate time to face us :hoganinbred . Oh well three points that we needed :shrug


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Rugrat said:


> No Zimmerman plus Hernandez just back from injury. Very unfortunate time to face us :hoganinbred . Oh well three points that we needed :shrug


Zimmermann was a HUGE loss, but more so for the fact Farke couldn't play 3 centre backs. Our recent success has come from playing 3 centre backs + wing backs + a double defensive pivot. Trybull's injury was a blow too and it hurt the team today when Leitner (good player) had to go off injured and was replaced by Pinto (mediocre right back, far worse midfielder). We got away with it vs Bolton who just parked the bus, but the warning signs were there vs Forest who tore us apart on counters but wasted great chances with crap final balls and finishing. Unless this Norwich side sits very deep (not likely to get you promotion in this league) then 4 at the back doesn't work as the centre backs are slow and the full backs can't defend.

Regardless of that, the performance wasn't good enough. Hull could have had 8 today in all honesty. Hull defended like clowns, but Norwich defended like a bunch of brain damaged non-footballers wearing concrete boots.

First league loss in ages (something like 2 losses in 15 iirc) so I can deal with it as long as Farke gets the successful set up back ASAP. This set up doesn't work.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

If there is a god then please please let the Wolverhampton dingles bottle it and be stuck in the coca cola championship for a few more seasons please.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Andre said:


> Zimmermann was a HUGE loss, but more so for the fact Farke couldn't play 3 centre backs. Our recent success has come from playing 3 centre backs + wing backs + a double defensive pivot. Trybull's injury was a blow too and it hurt the team today when Leitner (good player) had to go off injured and was replaced by Pinto (mediocre right back, far worse midfielder). We got away with it vs Bolton who just parked the bus, but the warning signs were there vs Forest who tore us apart on counters but wasted great chances with crap final balls and finishing. Unless this Norwich side sits very deep (not likely to get you promotion in this league) then 4 at the back doesn't work as the centre backs are slow and the full backs can't defend.
> 
> Regardless of that, the performance wasn't good enough. Hull could have had 8 today in all honesty. Hull defended like clowns, but Norwich defended like a bunch of brain damaged non-footballers wearing concrete boots.
> 
> First league loss in ages (something like 2 losses in 15 iirc) so I can deal with it as long as Farke gets the successful set up back ASAP. This set up doesn't work.


I agree with that

Angus Gunn had a very good game, credit to him there. Marshall on the other hand was utterly useless. Still not even sure why he was signed, it's not like he was free or anything. Don't think I've ever been so excited to see Allan "Free Kick specialist" McGregor back. Not to scapegoat him, but our entire defence was pretty lousy. Aina's only good going forward and Dawson is finished, Clark isn't up to this level really. A fully fit Maddison could have done some damage. He'll go on to big things

I mainly watched the game on a dodgy FB link, seemed very Sunday league with the tactics and refereeing really.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Rugrat said:


> I agree with that
> 
> Angus Gunn had a very good game, credit to him there. Marshall on the other hand was utterly useless. Still not even sure why he was signed, it's not like he was free or anything. Don't think I've ever been so excited to see Allan "Free Kick specialist" McGregor back. Not to scapegoat him, but our entire defence was pretty lousy. Aina's only good going forward and Dawson is finished, Clark isn't up to this level really. A fully fit Maddison could have done some damage. He'll go on to big things
> 
> I mainly watched the game on a dodgy FB link, seemed very Sunday league with the tactics and refereeing really.


Gunny is already a good solid keeper at 22, just needs to tighten up his handling skills. His clean sheet stats are very misleading though, as more often than not they're down to the defence being rock solid while the team generally controls the game. There are rumours that he might possibly feature in the next England friendlies, which probably says more about the state of English keeping right now though.

Maddison is class, far too good for the championship. He has great technique, passing, dribbling, agility, long range shooting and set piece taking abilities. Most games he's hacked to pieces, but such is his resilience that he just gets on with it and continues to murder opposition players with his skill set. He's the best young talent we've had at Norwich since Ashton and then Bellamy before him. The boy would be an ideal starting number ten for most of the Prem clubs outside the top 6, or even a nice prospect pick up for say a Spurs or Liverpool. I'm expecting some monster bids to come in for him in the summer, which sadly means this could be his only full season for Norwich with the club massively cutting running costs and looking to become self-sustaining, as Delia the dictator won't sell the club, even though she and her husband have had offers (it will become their Nephew's inheritance).

Never rated Marshall since his time at Norwich. Makes camera saves and is mediocre at best at everything apart from shot stopping. Said it last season, but he was a ridiculous waste of money for Hull.

I'm guessing Hull fans have a dodgy I Follow scheme on the go too then :evil


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Goro Majima said:


> If there is a god then please please let the Wolverhampton dingles bottle it and be stuck in the coca cola championship for a few more seasons please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


would be RATINGS if Cardiff/Villa/Fulham went up and they missed out considering how they looked to be walking the league half way through the season :lmao


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Doesnt seem that long ago Wolves were like 10+ points clear :mj2

They should still make it now but the title race will only get closer by the looks of it. They're inconsistent form is concerning tho.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Cardiff can get fucked, Warnock is a fucking mong. Face like a melting wheelie bin.

Want Wolves, Villa and Leeds up. Leeds won't as they're cousin shagging flat cap molesters but the other two would be nice.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

I remember Wolves fucking up from a great position on top in 01/02, where they dropped into the playoffs before we turfed them out in the semi-finals.

I wouldn't mind seeing part II of this tbh:

http://mobile.twitter.com/wolvestalk/status/328625356397498369

Great memories :lol


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Andre said:


> Gunny is already a good solid keeper at 22, just needs to tighten up his handling skills. His clean sheet stats are very misleading though, as more often than not they're down to the defence being rock solid while the team generally controls the game. There are rumours that he might possibly feature in the next England friendlies, which probably says more about the state of English keeping right now though.
> 
> Maddison is class, far too good for the championship. He has great technique, passing, dribbling, agility, long range shooting and set piece taking abilities. Most games he's hacked to pieces, but such is his resilience that he just gets on with it and continues to murder opposition players with his skill set. He's the best young talent we've had at Norwich since Ashton and then Bellamy before him. The boy would be an ideal starting number ten for most of the Prem clubs outside the top 6, or even a nice prospect pick up for say a Spurs or Liverpool. I'm expecting some monster bids to come in for him in the summer, which sadly means this could be his only full season for Norwich with the club massively cutting running costs and looking to become self-sustaining, as Delia the dictator won't sell the club, even though she and her husband have had offers (it will become their Nephew's inheritance).
> 
> ...


In the PL, the only regular starters are Pope, Butland and Pickford. Beyond that you have to look at the Champs for getting regular football; but plenty of shit Prem keepers have looked good in the Champs. I think it's fair for him to get a chance given he may not peak for another ten years.

I go on Hull City Mad forum if no PL game interests me and there's usually a stream on there. It's generally all jumpy and often on a delay (sometimes it's a FB live stream and they can get taken down), so they're generally not worth bothering with when there's usually an exciting Man City/Spurs/Liverpool game on. I would consider dropping the hundred down if we got sold and some investment in, but I can't justify spending £110 on it.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/43369490

Greek Super League suspended after PAOK Salonika president invades pitch with gun.

:woah not just West ham fans need to :woah


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

NY Red Bulls and Toronto FC knock off Mexican teams to reach the semi-finals of the CONCACAF Champions League.

At the very least, the playing field between MLS and Liga MX among the top teams has leveled.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Norwich: Nice to win again, but Reading were absolutely terrible. Stam set up with an insane high defensive line, with no real team organisation in shape or general team pressing. Of course Norwich made it a difficult game by missing a bunch of great chances in open play, while somehow gifting Reading two sloppy goals. Four at the back continues to be problematic. 2 losses in about a billion league games though, so it could be loads worse :shrug

Barcelona: Me after that first half --> :trips8 

Incredibly exciting attacking football with sharp incisive passing and clever movement.

If the first half was a full body orgasm, then the second was definitely a case of being spent and putting your feet up to have a cigarette; Barcelona in the lowest mode of effort possible.

Messi was Messi as per usual. We're spoilt, living in an age where there's such easy access to watch a player of this quality most weeks. If you're not making the effort to watch his performances every week, then start now. Even this old cynic is watching the fitba with a smile on his face.

Dembele continues to improve. What is really starting to impress me about him is that he doesn't always go for the most flashy ball. He is starting to rack up some assists and key passes from simple, yet ultimately perfectly timed and correct (decision wise) passes into space (not always in behind either). Cracking prospect.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Andre said:


> Barcelona: Me after that first half --> :trips8
> 
> Incredibly exciting attacking football with sharp incisive passing and clever movement.
> 
> ...


First half was scintillating football. Really should've been at least 4 or 5. Coutinho was fantastic and unlucky to hit the bar twice. Second half was overly defensive and drab to watch.

This is the key thing with Messi, you don't really appreciate how majestic he is unless you watch him every week. If you're a serious fan of football and aren't watching him on a regular basis, you're really depriving yourself.

Good to see Paco get a game, he's too good just to sit on the bench every week. You can tell Dembele is gaining confidence, next season after he's had a good run in the team and those injuries are long forgotten he'll hopefully be playing with the same swagger he had at Dortmund. 4 league assists is a decent haul given he's only started 5 games as well. That's only 1 less than Kroos and Modric combined.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Seb said:


> First half was scintillating football. Really should've been at least 4 or 5. Coutinho was fantastic and unlucky to hit the bar twice. Second half was overly defensive and drab to watch.
> 
> This is the key thing with Messi, you don't really appreciate how majestic he is unless you watch him every week. If you're a serious fan of football and aren't watching him on a regular basis, you're really depriving yourself.
> 
> Good to see Paco get a game, he's too good just to sit on the bench every week. You can tell Dembele is gaining confidence, next season after he's had a good run in the team and those injuries are long forgotten he'll hopefully be playing with the same swagger he had at Dortmund. 4 league assists is a decent haul given he's only started 5 games as well. That's only 1 less than Kroos and Modric combined.


Coutinho looks like he's really settled now and is on the same wavelength as the other Barca players. Having him and Dembele both starting should be the way forwards now, if possible. I say that mostly from a selfish perspective because they're exciting players, but there's evidence to show they can be devastating on the pitch together, even if it's a small sample size at this point. Dembele needs to improve some of his defensive actions (gives away too many soft free kicks deep in Barca's half), but he's still a kid and has time to improve generally.

Yeah the game probably should have ended up a hammering, but some weak finishing, the frame of the goal and some cracking Arrizabalaga point blank saves put paid to that. It was dissapointing to see Barca play so conservatively with a lacklustre second 45 minutes display after that amazing first half, but that's me being greedy really. 90 minutes of what we got in the first half would have been heavenly.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Ronaldo :banderas

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

enaldo3 :muller


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

1 goal before xmas and then piling in the :jet4(s) when the title race is over enaldo2


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

greatest goalscorer of all time probably, 2nd greatest player of all time after messi imo.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Ronaldo seems a great bet for the Ballon D'or at 7/1. 21 goals from 13 games this year and he'll do some damage in the CL. I haven't watched him in La Liga for the past few months though as he annoys me a lot sometimes.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

With the WC this summer, there is no chance that Ronaldo gets the Golden Ball this year.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

oh my word!!!!! Zlatan's first MLS goal, just minutes after coming into the game, is a 40 yard volley. Welcome to MLS!!!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

*That Barca/Sevilla game :moyes1*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Happy for zlatan 

Galaxy can suck a dick tho

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



seabs said:


> *That Barca/Sevilla game :moyes1*


Enthralling match. Sevilla really should have won though, they wasted so many good chances. The final score line will be very misleading to anyone who didn't see the game. Great pressing from them in the first half and some excellent counter attacking in general. Barcelona were terrible defensively and really missed Busquets plugging gaps between the split centre backs and bossing midfield. I'm a huge Umtiti fan but he had a really ropey game, switched off a few times and failed to make necessary blocks, although Pique wasn't much better really. Dembele still needs to work on the defensive side of his game a lot, he hung Sergi Roberto out to dry. Paulinho is a nothing player and a waste of a shirt.

Of course Messi comes off the bench to save the la liga undefeated streak. Of course he does. Sevilla actually looked like they were dealing with him well for a while, as their midfield kept dispossessing him, but he was resilient and intelligent enough to find other pockets of space, forcing Sevilla deeper and deeper, leading to the two goals. Ridiculous player.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Messi with an afro finally making his Football League debut today :banderas


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Zlatan you beautiful man.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

I'm absolutely sick to the back of my teeth of Farke playing a back four with powderpuff "flick, fart and fanny" (Nigel Worthington - 2006) sitting midfielders in front. IT DOESN'T FUCKERN WORK PAL. Been obvious all bloody season, as we've conceded something like 3 goals per game (over about 12 games) with a back four without good screening midfield players. Only Tettey + Trybull/Leitner sitting in front of a deep sitting compact back four works. An open system with full backs (all shite apart from Lewis who is a rookie with potential) pushing on, with Bundesliga TRASH like Vrancic hiding most of the game, or a solid but ultimately headless Reed going awol, instead of protecting the centre backs, has led to a load of hammerings, or regularly conceding 2 goals otherwise. 3 at the back with two solid sitting midfielders was working so incredibly well, so I just don't understand why Farke has reverted back to the four at the back in an open system. He did the hard part finding a system that worked, putting us into automatic promotion chasing form, then threw it in the bin, leading to the current relegation form. Pure madness. If this doesn't change then I'll really lose patience with him, which I've had to give him due to our utterly shite selection of full backs, forwards and strikers.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Toronto FC with a very nice result in leg 1 of the CONCACAF Champions League. 3-1 over Club America at home. Going down to Mexico will be tough once again, but you have to figures TFC is going to score one away goal more often than not. They are in better shape in this tie than they were in the quarter-finals against Tigres. I am feeling cautiously optimistic!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Wolves with another excellent away win tonight. Couldn't believe those crazy injury time penalties.

Nearly there.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

CARDIFF MISS TWO PENS :lmao

The end to that match was crazy


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Warnock telling the wolves manager to fuck off repeatedly:lmao

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

We have a Villa fan on here don't we? 

Do your lot usually play with that little ambition? That was one of the worst performances I've seen vs Norwich this season... From a team supposedly chasing automatic promotion. That Norwich line up was there for the taking with any real pace and attacking intent down the flanks or direct physical play through the middle from the opposition. Bruce's approach to the game was ridiculous and the players looked uninterested.

First half was total garbage all round, much like walking football played by OAPs. Hardly any goal mouth action. Second half Villa pushed up high, but looked clueless with their half hearted efforts, completely lacking any real tempo or aggression. Norwich took advantage by exploiting basically a whole half of space and routinely counter attacked into dangerous positions.

Credit to Josh Murphy today, he was terrific and finally displayed a consistent end product. His opening goal was sublime and that can't be expected every week, but his play for the other goals is what has been missing for most of the season. He needs to carry on like this from now on.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Frustrating that of the last three performances where we've been vastly improved, the one we won (Derby) was probably the worst of the three. Really unlucky not to win today but result all but confirms the relegation, even if we beat Norwich/Reading/Burton in our next three since our last two games are Fulham and Wolves. 

Upturn in performance has been as soon as Paddy Mcnair has come back into the team and we'd do very well to keep him in the summer. Hopefully feels some sort of obligation since he's suffered a cruciate followed by a bad groin injury meaning he's barely played in the two seasons since we've signed him. If we had him in league 1 with the likes of Honeyman/Gooch/Watmore when he's back fit then that gives us the best chance of coming straight back up. Guess it's all up in the air though until our ownership issues are resolved.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Messi was absolutely taking the piss out there in that first half. Movement, dribbling, deft flicks, shooting, playmaking, set pieces, you name it; he had it down pat.

:trips8

As if he's not content to possibly go down as the all round GOAT footballer, he's lookimg to be recognised as the GOAT direct free kick taker too. What a cheeky fuckern scamp that lad is. A free kick to him is a what a penalty is to most players. Unreal.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Really ordinary (at best) Barcelona performance, but Messi was Messi. Dembele was very good too, although his defensive work is really lacklustre at times. Sergi Roberto had a very difficult game at left back instead of his preferred right back slot. 

Suarez with a genuine :jetbad performance. He really looks like he's on the decline now. Luckily for him he's playing with Messi, although really it can't be understated how much this Barca side relies on Leo going forwards in general, Alba aside (and he only came on as a sub).

Shout out to Paulinho for falling over while doing a samba dance on the side lines. The guy can't even warm up properly.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Andre said:


> Messi was absolutely taking the piss out there in that first half. Movement, dribbling, deft flicks, shooting, playmaking, set pieces, you name it; he had it down pat.
> 
> :trips8
> 
> As if he's not content to possibly go down as the all round GOAT footballer, he's lookimg to be recognised as the GOAT direct free kick taker too. What a cheeky fuckern scamp that lad is. A free kick to him is a what a penalty is to most players. Unreal.


He's scored from outside the box six games in a row, never been done before :done

Six free kick goals in 2018 alone as well. Mad.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

@Andre :hogansun

As soon as JOS went off we never looked as composed at the back (not that either side was amazing defensively prior, but still) but a second late equaliser in a row is killer. If we'd won against Leeds and tonight we'd be 2 points off safety with Reading and Burton as our next two games. Now we're six points off and after those two we play fulham/wolves. Even by our standards we need a miracle now. Think every result went our way tonight too which makes it doubly frustrating


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Jack Grealish get yer schlong out for the lads kid!!!

That one tops Hourihane’s banger against Blues, shame we fucked up against all of the lesser sides because we’d be sat in second place right now otherwise.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

We're going to the finals! We're going to the finals!

Bend but don't break performance from the Reds tonight. TFC wanted to prove they were the best team in North America. They are certainly running the gauntlet in this CONCACAF run. Have to go through 3 Mexican teams to be crowned champions. Only 180 minutes away!!!!

C'mon you Reds!


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Neves :banderas


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984158129851191298
2pts from automatic promotion, Birmingham next as well what a team to do it against :mj4

If Cardiff don't beat Norwich then if Wolves win they're champions as well


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Another solid win for Red Star tonight. Three points clear at the top of Ligue 3 with a game in hand and four very winnable games left. They'll likely be atrocious in Ligue 2 but at least their games will be televised for a season.

Union Berlin at lunchtime tomorrow. They had looked safe and might even have had a run at the promotion places just a few games ago. Now they're only three points above the drop and play one of their relegation rivals in St. Pauli, who sound like someone from Goodfellas. Fun.

More hipster footy news as I get it.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Wolves promoted :banderas

Fucking Cardiff likely to go up too though, but happy for Wolves for sure


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Great to have them finally back 

Title next. Looking forward to seeing them in the prem again, esp with the finances they now have.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

During next two Weeks CONCACAF Champions League will crown a new champ between Toronto FC and Club Deportivo Guadalajara.

My thoughts:
1. -Canadian Club has showed why is current MLS's Champion. It is straight-edge, constant, has technique and goaling.
2. -By the Other side, Chivas has problems on Liga MX since have won League and Cup, it has many injuried players and lacks goaling.
3. -If Toronto FC finishes Chivas, Liga MX's Hegemony over MLS would end; showing MLS was pacient, constant and meticulous on his targets.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Porto vs Benfica today! 1 point separates the 2 teams fighting for the title. Lets go!


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Ladies and Gentleman: PSV Eindhoven scored 3-0 against Ajax and mathly is Eredivisie Champion. It's its tittle number 24.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Donnarumma with the best save I’ve ever seen vs Napoli. Insanely good reflexes.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*





Forgot to post this. Game finished 1-0 Porto, who have now gone 2 points up on Benfica following the win with 4 games to go.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Portugal has a title race.

Will have to start watching some of the games. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Thiago is the best outfield player I've seen at Bayern since Ribery 2012-13.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Dembele :banderas

:neymar not even bothering to attend PSG's title win :lmao


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Great goal from the Greek cup.

https://streamable.com/suop4


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Wanted to share some thoughts on Iniesta, who's almost certainly off to China in the summer to play in a retirement league, earn stacks of cash and sell his wine.

Firstly, if we look at this season, he's been Barcelona's best midfielder, and walks straight into the La Liga team of the season, probably with Parejo and Saul. Last season was probably his weakest in over a decade, mostly because Neymar never passed the ball to him, but he's come back fantastically this year. Valverde's done a great job utilising him properly this season. Even at his age, although he can't play 90 minutes once/twice a week anymore, he still has enough to offer and shouldn't be the midfielder leaving this summer, but it's his choice.

For me, he's the best midfielder i've seen - the ball was absolutely glued to his feet in his prime, his first touch better than anyone else, outstanding range of pass, extremely capable dribbler with his croquet move. From 2009-2012 in particular he pretty much never had a bad game, culminating at Euro 2012 where he was the best player in the tournament by a mile. If you look at his consistency at club and international level over the last decade, the performances (and goals) on the biggest occasions, and influence on so many major trophy wins (he's probably the most decorated active footballer if you look at what he's won for Barca and Spain), I think he pips Xavi and is certainly ahead of Zidane, the two that I assume most people on here would choose.

Good video below outlining his greatest skill - taking the ball in any situation under any sort of pressure, anywhere on the pitch, and recycling it.






His goal against Chelsea in 2009 is probably my favourite ever goal as well, or second to Beckham's free kick against Greece.

Hopefully he can add another Copa to his trophy cabinet tonight, and lets not forget the World Cup - he'll still be starting every game for Spain as you can see when watching them that he still offers more than any of their plethora of world class midfielders. Spain definitely have a chance in Russia. 

Will really be a sad moment to see him leave. His temperament, experience, and humble nature have made him a great captain for Barcelona. He's been clapped off the pitch at both the Bernabeu and at Espanyol - not many Barca players can say that.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Seb said:


> Wanted to share some thoughts on Iniesta, who's almost certainly off to China in the summer to play in a retirement league, earn stacks of cash and sell his wine.
> 
> Firstly, if we look at this season, he's been Barcelona's best midfielder, and walks straight into the La Liga team of the season, probably with Parejo and Saul. Last season was probably his weakest in over a decade, mostly because Neymar never passed the ball to him, but he's come back fantastically this year. Valverde's done a great job utilising him properly this season. Even at his age, although he can't play 90 minutes once/twice a week anymore, he still has enough to offer and shouldn't be the midfielder leaving this summer, but it's his choice.
> 
> ...


I only have Xavi ahead of him because of personal preference but yeah, he's for sure up there. Will be a sad fucking day watching a Barcelona game without Xavi or Iniesta and in a few years, Messi. That's why I try to catch as many Barcelona games as I can while Messi is still playing because he won't be there forever.

You didn't have to bring up the Beckham goal tho :sadbecks


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Of course after posting that the Don scores and gets man of the match in his last cup final for Barca :done


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987676324578897920


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Iniesta not winning the 2K10 Ballon D'or :hoganbarca


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Napoli beat Juventus, this is the best thing that could've happened. The title race is on! Serie A is still the most interesting league this season, I've been saying this the whole season.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Punkhead said:


> Napoli beat Juventus, this is the best thing that could've happened. The title race is on! Serie A is still the most interesting league this season, I've been saying this the whole season.


I'll start off by saying I'm extremely biased but Portugal's race has been great this season as well. Porto and Sporting were tied early on as Benfica squandered points early in the season with a loss and a tie after 7 games and were behind by 5 points. Porto manages to pull 5 points clear when Benfica is able to pass Sporting(they were tied but Sporting drops points). By the 28th game Porto stumbles losing 2 out of 3 games allowing Benfica to take the lead by 1 point. Porto vs Benfica in Lisbon on the 30th game Porto beats Benfica 1-0 to take a 2 point lead. Sporting is 3 points behind Benfica and 5 points behind Porto now with a game vs Benfica in 2 weeks all with 3 games remaining . 

Benfica is technically in 1st place by 1 point right now but Porto plays today and I assume they'll win as they're at home playing a team fighting relegation


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Stinger Fan said:


> I'll start off by saying I'm extremely biased but Portugal's race has been great this season as well. Porto and Sporting were tied early on as Benfica squandered points early in the season with a loss and a tie after 7 games and were behind by 5 points. Porto manages to pull 5 points clear when Benfica is able to pass Sporting(they were tied but Sporting drops points). By the 28th game Porto stumbles losing 2 out of 3 games allowing Benfica to take the lead by 1 point. Porto vs Benfica in Lisbon on the 30th game Porto beats Benfica 1-0 to take a 2 point lead. Sporting is 3 points behind Benfica and 5 points behind Porto now with a game vs Benfica in 2 weeks all with 3 games remaining .
> 
> Benfica is technically in 1st place by 1 point right now but Porto plays today and I assume they'll win as they're at home playing a team fighting relegation


Sounds interesting, I haven't really followed the Portuguese league, so I can only look at the league table, but I could also say the same about Turkish league. With 4 games left to play there are still 4 teams that could win the title. Nice to have something exciting at the end of the season, when all those big leagues like England, Spain, Germany, France have already been decided long ago.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Punkhead said:


> Sounds interesting, I haven't really followed the Portuguese league, so I can only look at the league table, but I could also say the same about Turkish league. With 4 games left to play there are still 4 teams that could win the title. Nice to have something exciting at the end of the season, when all those big leagues like England, Spain, Germany, France have already been decided long ago.


Just looked at the standings in Turkey because you mentioned it. It's pretty damn close. That's got to be one of the tightest races in a league in quite some time. 4 teams separated by 1-3 points , would sure hate to be the team that stumbles first. It's quite crazy(and interesting) to see the gaps in champions from the big leagues, then look at some of the smaller leagues be so tight.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Rugrat said:


> Iniesta not winning the 2K10 Ballon D'or :hoganbarca


I was thinking earlier actually who might've won the Ballon d'Or over the past decade if you take out Messi and Ronaldo.

It does mostly mirror the 3rd places over that period, but this is what I (tentatively) came up with:

2008 - Torres
2009 - Xavi
2010 - Xavi
2011 - Iniesta
2012 - Iniesta
2013 - Ribery
2014 - Lahm
2015 - Neymar
2016 - Griezmann
2017 - Modric


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

I stopped watching La Liga in 2012, mainly catch highlights and CL but...

2008 - Villa
2009 - Xavi
2010 - Iniesta
2011 - :theroon
2012 - Iniesta
2013 - Ribery
2014 - Neuer
2015 - Suarez
2016 - Griezmann
2017 - Modric (following you on this) I want to say Buffon because he’s old


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/footbal..._the_day&ns_source=facebook&ns_linkname=sport
Gerrard in talks for Rangers manager 
:HA


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Gerrard vs :brodgers in the SPL :hmm:


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Iniesta :sadbecks


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Iniesta from 2008-2012 won every trophy he competed in at least once, for club and country:

Euro 2008 (team of the tournament)
Euro 2012 (player of the tournament)
World Cup 2010 (winning goal in the final)
Champions League 2009
Champions League 2011
3 La Liga titles
2 Copa Del Reys
3 Super Cups
2 UEFA Super Cups
2 Club World Cups

Also the only player this decade other than Messi and Ronaldo in the Ballon d'Or top 2. First treble in Spanish history. First sextuple ever. First time a team has won Euros World Cup Euros.

Such elite consistency and performances yielded an unparalleled trophy haul over that sort of period, matched only by Xavi.

Best midfielder of the last 25 years. Best midfielder in La Liga this season.

Signs a life contract in October 2017, leaves 7 months later. Another black mark against Bartomeu, as will inevitably be whoever he signs as an immediate replacement.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Five home wins for :hogansun in two seasons. That has to be a record.

Half as many as Derby at their nadir :lol


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Great win for Red Star today, only need a point I think to guarantee promotion to TELEVISED Ligue 2. :mark:

Union fucked up big time though. Back to only 3 points above the relegation zone. And yet they're slap bang in mid-table. Bundesliga 2 is nuts.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Of course Juve come back in the final minutes with a fucking Higuain goal :lmao


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

*Serie A title race has been on fire this month. 

Poor old Brechin City :sadbecks*


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Cardiff City so close to promotion now. Just one game to go against Reading.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Joel said:


> Of course Juve come back in the final minutes with a fucking Higuain goal :lmao


Big game Higuain :banderas

We still need to get through Roma now.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

*I wonder if Napoli are pro VAR after this weekend :uhoh*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Koulibaly riding high in April, shot down (two days before) in May.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Fiorentina :banderas


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Messi 3 goals and Suarez 3 assists. Great way to wrap up the title.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

*Of all thr crazy Messi stats I think the hat tricks one may be the best. Some incredible interplay between him and Suarez tonight. Also feels like it’s going really under the radar that they’re likely to go the entire season unbeaten. *


----------



## jannettysocks (May 2, 2018)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Steven Gerrard Confirmed As Rangers Manager



> The former Liverpool and England captain will join the club this summer on a four-year deal.
> 
> Steven Gerrard said: “I am honoured to become the next manager of Rangers. I have enormous respect for this football club, and its history and tradition.
> 
> ...


https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/43942680


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

It'll be good experience for him for sure and him vs Brendan is at least something to take some interest in. It's just going to be very difficult for them to challenge Celtic like I'm sure he wants to. Guess it depends on their budget as he can at least probably attract some players to go there, but Celtic have the success and the CL revenue to sustain them much better so it's certainly a challenge.

Wish him luck tho.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Good luck to him.


----------



## CMpunk1888 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

He’ll be gone by October


----------



## WraizeM (May 5, 2018)

jannettysocks said:


> Steven Gerrard Confirmed As Rangers Manager
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Won’t help them, the only threat I see for Celtic are the Hibs. Even then they’ll still go 10 in a row if Rogers keeps winning like he has been.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

*So appreciative of Juve trying their hardest to make a title race interesting. Douglas Costa is a hell of a player. Also no idea how trained officials spend as long as they did looking at that penalty and still give it. I’m all for VAR but it’s pretty irrelevant if they’re still gonna blow easy calls even with its help. Also badly need to put a time limit on the reviews. *


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

What a shithouse Clasico that was. Ruined by the officials.

Bale not yellow carded for the late foul on Iniesta.
Bale not sent off for the stamp on Umtiti.
Alba not punished for grabbing a player's throat.
Messi's yellow was nothing more than a foul.
Roberto's red looked soft, but I never saw a close up replay.
Suarez foul on Varane not called for Messi's goal.
Suarez's goal for 3-1 wrongly disallowed for offside.
Penalty on Marcelo not given.

Even though it's unrefined and slows the game down to a crawl, VAR really is needed in La Liga.

Just glad to get through that with a draw, even though Barca were the better team with 10 men. Monster performances from Messi and Suarez. Semedo fantastic after coming on.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Agree with all your points, but I watch El Clasico for the drama these days, so it worked for me :armfold


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*








:jones


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Brock said:


> It's just going to be very difficult for them to challenge Celtic like I'm sure he wants to.


He'll have to reach second first.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

:homer3


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

*So glad so many refs are turning such an obviously advantageous technology into such a farce. No sympathy at all for refs when they still make horrible calls after watching replays. World Cup is gonna be fun. *


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Congrats to Frankfurt on winning the German cup!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

The one time I root for Bayern domestically they get fucked by the ref. Damn.
Still, Frankfurt kinda earned. 

Reaching the Europa League in the first year back wouldve been great, but trashing Bayern at home in their last game was fantastic, so Im not really disappointed. Its probably better for the team to not play all those qualifying rounds.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Inter back in the Champions League next season :mark:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Knew Lazio would bottle it.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*










Aves won their first trophy in history defeating Sporting CP 2-1 . Not bad for a club from a village of about 8000 people.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Been a bad week for those sporting players, beaten up by their own fans and losing the cup final :mj2

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Crazy to play De Vrij last night.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

WOW, Inter-Lazio was a crazy ending to an incredible season of football. I hope this helps to dispel that idea that Serie A is boring, defensive football. Serie A was the most exciting league this season without doubt and Inter clinching the CL spot in the last 15 minutes of the season was a cherry on top (for me, as an Inter fan).

The game itself and the self-destruction of Lazio reminded me of the self-destruction of Inter against Juve. While leading 2-1 sub off your main attacker for a defender, concede 2 goals in quick succession and lose.



Joel said:


> Crazy to play De Vrij last night.


Well, he just wanted to play in the Champions League next seasons, can't blame him for that, can ya?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Milan under FFP investigation


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998977686583291905


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Goro Majima said:


> Been a bad week for those sporting players, beaten up by their own fans and losing the cup final :mj2
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


There's belief/rumors that the president had something to do with the players getting beaten up by the Ultras. After that, some of the players were talking as if they were leaving, which is likely the reason they lost, they looked deflated throughout the game


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Carlo to Napoli on a 3 year deal is done apparently 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Be interesting to see if he can win Napoli the title next season. Sarri came close this season to dethroning Juve.

Sarri is being linked with taking over Zenit, since Roberto Mancini took the Italy job.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Napoli don't have the best resources in the country, so you can probably rule out a title win under Ancelotti.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Ancelotti's domestic record is dreadful. Binning off Sarri after he got 91 points to hire that fat fraud :lmao


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

JT has officially finished at Villa then. :vincecry

Still not over the result from Saturday :vincecry


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Zidane surprise press conference

He gone?


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Zidane resigns, damn.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Good decision. Ensures he won’t become *the* bald fraud for a while yet.

France after Deschamps inevitably disappoints in the WC would be the best bet for his next job IMO.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Zidane wow

Lampard new Derby manager as well


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Plz fucking god Wenger in. Plz god.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

What a fucking tenure


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

outrageous spell. came from struggling with the b team to be the club's 2nd most successful manager ever. in 2.5 years.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Jam said:


> Zidane wow
> 
> Lampard new Derby manager as well


I wish Lampard well. Despite him playing for rival teams, he's always been a favourite and he's transitioned into a good pundit too imo.

Surprised about Zidane, but his legacy is there to see now. Amazing tenure in such a short space in time.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

I can see Real doing the same thing they did when they hired Zidane, hire within.

I think Santiago Solari is the current B team manager, and Guti is the Under 19's. So I wouldn't be shocked if either got the job.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

SHREWD move from Zidane to leave the club right before VAR is introduced in the Champions League :zidane

Wenger being linked by our press :lmao I would guess they will appoint Guti, I just hope it's not Setien.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Apparently we're selling Lewandowski, Boateng, Vidal, Bernat and Thiago. So much smoke. Don't buy any of it.

But if we sell :woah2 I'm out.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

I think it's fairly clear the Thiago stories have some weight to them, given the number of reports coming from reliable sources in Germany and Spain.

No brainer for Barcelona to go for him at 50-60 million - but that implies Pep Segura has a brain. He's against re-signing former players and apparently wants another physical Paulinho type midfielder. There's no-one in football I would rather see Barca sign.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

These football head to heads have been pretty good this week on the history channel. They've had 4 from Giggs, Jenas, Zola, Lineker and Matthaus judging players on 6 categories - skill, goals, set peices, team player, big moments and legacy they have or will leave back.

First was Beckham vs Bale. Not a comparison that you would usually see, but they did it because it's two British stars who went to Madrid and had success. Beckham won 4-2 with set peices (duh), team player, big moments and legacy. I'd have given Bale big moments (they were judging before the CL final 2018, but even so, I'd still have given it to him).

Zidane vs Platini was next and Zidane also won 4-2 with skill, team player, big moments and legacy. No qualms from me there.

Pele vs Maradona was probably the hardest one they judged as come from such different generations of football and there is limited footage of Pele. But it ended 3-3 with Pele winning goals, big moments and legacy. But because they say he has had a more positive impact on football after his career, as opposed to Maradona who suffered with a lot of deamons, they gave the overall win to Pele.

Just watched the Messi vs C. Ronaldo one. Messi won 4-2 with skill, set pieces, team player and the legacy they predict he will leave once they both retire. That's about fair.

I have Klinsmann vs van Basten left to watch which should be interesting.

The history channel has been really great this week though, as they've had world cup documentaries on at 9pm (and repeat them through the day and available on Sky Demand if anyone fances to watch). Learnt a lot of good things from them, like how great Paul Breitner is :bjpenn


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Yeah I've watched a ton of stuff on History this week. The World Cup specials they have done have been really good too, watched Spain '82 and France '98 the past few days. I wish they would find a way to extend those player head to heads and compare more top players throughout history, you could make a month's worth just off the 90's.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Beckham had the goal against Greece to send England to the World Cup, 2 assists in the last minute of a Champions League final, the iconic goal against Wimbledon, the redemption penalty against Argentina.

If you're judging big moments before the Champions League final, he was (and possibly still is) ahead of Bale imo.

Zidane over Platini is pretty controversial, I would be surprised if that was the case if you asked French fans.

Messi would have all 6 of those against Ronaldo. 5 of them shouldn't even be up for debate (the exception being big moments which would be closer, unless you count penalties for set pieces). I'd personally use more and different metrics (e.g. dribbling, play-making, assists, chance creation, aerial ability, etc....).

I'm not a fan of shows that do direct comparisons, although I do have History's best 20 World Cup moments still to watch :mark:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

I think they judged the goals one for Messi/Ronaldo on the basis of more goals for Ronaldo and the fact he scores a high number of headers.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Vader said:


> I think they judged the goals one for Messi/Ronaldo on the basis of more goals for Ronaldo and the fact he scores a high number of headers.


Messi scores more goals than Ronaldo at a better ratio per game and with less opportunities/better conversion rate, so not sure where that logic comes from :lol

Headers is obviously one type of metric for goals but really it's no different than goals from outside the box, unassisted goals, free kick goals, non penalty goals, goals after x dribbles, etc...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

CL final 2014 winning goal, that ridiculous Copa del Rey final winnning goal in the same year, dragged Wales to the Euros, where he the went on to score in every game in the group stage and then assist in every game of the knockout until they lost... for me I have to take Bale over Beckham for the big moments.

They gave it to Ronaldo due to the variety of goals - right, left, headers, tap ins, rockets, free kicks (well... that used to be the case, not so much now lol), penalties, etc. It's a tough one to call, but I think he's probably a more complete goalscorer.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Joel said:


> CL final 2014 winning goal, that ridiculous Copa del Rey final winnning goal in the same year, dragged Wales to the Euros, where he the went on to score in every game in the group stage and then assist in every game of the knockout until they lost... for me I have to take Bale over Beckham for the big moments.
> 
> They gave it to Ronaldo due to the variety of goals - right, left, headers, tap ins, rockets, free kicks (well... that used to be the case, not so much now lol), penalties, etc. It's a tough one to call, but I think he's probably a more complete goalscorer.


I'm not sure the entirety of Wales' qualifying and Euro campaign can be classified as a 'big moment'. The big moment was probably the goal against England, mostly down to poor keeping. The Champions League final goal was a tap in to an empty net. These are obviously important goals - and big moments, but Beckham's moments were more memorable for me. Obviously the goal against Liverpool makes it a much more interesting debate as that was a massive moment.

What about goals from outside the box (which is a better metric than 'rockets'), free kicks and goals following dribbles, i.e. probably the three hardest types of goals to score? Lobbed goals? What about taking conversion rate into account? Or you could just look at the overall numbers.

Ronaldo does have the edge with his weaker foot and head though, and definitely penalties/tap ins.

Edit: Joel it's time to change that avatar to something World Cup related :moore


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Seb said:


> I think it's fairly clear the Thiago stories have some weight to them, given the number of reports coming from reliable sources in Germany and Spain.
> 
> No brainer for Barcelona to go for him at 50-60 million - but that implies Pep Segura has a brain. He's against re-signing former players and apparently wants another physical Paulinho type midfielder. There's no-one in football I would rather see Barca sign.


50-60 mil for the best mid in the world after barca shelled out 250 mil for coutinho and dembele?

:woah2


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Thiago available, and Marhez modelling the New Leicester shirt... God, i hope Pep has switched targets :lol Thiago is fucking ace


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

EGame turning in his grave rn. #AlCUNTara


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Goku said:


> 50-60 mil for the best mid in the world after barca shelled out 250 mil for coutinho and dembele?
> 
> :woah2


Injury prone and up for sale would lower his value, also older - plus, I don't make the prices :woah2

#CUNThiago #ThiaGOAT


----------



## Tornado31619 (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

He'd be an amazing signing for us (Utd)

What's the deal with SMS ATM?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

when the window ends and he's still at bayern :lewa


----------



## Freestyle Fred (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Seb said:


> Neuer is the best in the world by a mile, he has the best reflexes i've seen from a keeper whilst remaining tall and imposing, and he's revolutionised the role with his distribution and sweeper keeping. Also comes up clutch time and time again in really big games. I think you have to put Buffon as the best keeper of the last 20+ years because of his level over such a long period, but I suspect Neuer will surpass him by the time he retires.
> 
> The only English team that've been to the Camp Nou in the last few years are City and Arsenal, the last respectable showing from an English team there was probably Chelsea, and you're going back 5+ years. How many players even remain from that Chelsea team :hmm:


He who laughs last laughs the loudest. Then again you'll never admit defeat. Messi could literally pick his arse and ball watch all game and you'd scapegoat Higuaín or Aguero or Di Maria for picking their arse a little deeper.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Two years of HIDING in the shadows but you slipped up once, I knew that was you :banderas


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

BT Sport have lost the rights to show Serie A games from this coming season. Eleven Sports (do they even have a channel in the UK?) have them from this August.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

I guess it will have to be First Row, for the five Serie A games I watch per year.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Eleven Sports need to fuck off :armfold


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

That's really pissed me off.

Italian football shoots itself in the foot again. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Really pissed that BT Sport has lost the Serie A rights.

From what I read, Eleven Sports are in discussions with Sky & Virgin about introducing 2 channels there. If they're coming to Sky, it better not be that expensive. I'm not paying over the odds for La Liga and Serie A.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

We need goalazzo back.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

I remember them good old days, when it was on Channel 4


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Never change Italian football 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021338954455535617
Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*



Even Flow said:


> I remember them good old days, when it was on Channel 4


Gazzeta on Saturday mornings and a live game Sunday afternoons with James Richardson presenting. Seria A was great back then


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

James Richardson, the GOAT of Italian Football.

This new channel that's got the rights to Serie A, best hire James as one of it's presenters.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Find a more international muthafucka than this guy:

Ryan Johansson recently made his debut for Bayern Munich in Germany, though is expected to declare for Ireland after being born in Luxembourg to an Irish mother and Swedish father. He won the under-17 Bundesliga with Bayern last season after joining them from FC Metz, in France.

source for geeks


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

MLS losing to a B team Juventus :ha


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Non-EPL Football Discussion Thread 2017/18 (La Liga, Bundesliga, MLS etc.)*

Frank Lampard :banderas

Mason Mount :banderas

The start of the road to special things for both of them.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

League 1 baybeee

Really hope we can make the most of the optimism the new ownership and almost entirely new side has brought. Plus Charlton apparently have like 12 fit senior players. 0-1 incoming


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeovil can't seem to keep eleven men on the pitch, nice to see in a new season, some things just don't change. :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

fuck VAR in MLS. Fuck it fuck it fuck it. How could it be used so well in the World Cup and so poorly in MLS???

Lack of proper use of VAR has cost Toronto FC 5 points so far this year.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Winning the first game of the season for the first time in nine years and winning our first home game earlier than december this season. Not to mention having a manager proactively change our shape at half time to address our weaknesses and end in a last minute winner. Very early days (a lot of our squad look like they haven't played together much and we had our best mdifielder and striker out injured) but positive first steps all the same


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Anyone see Leeds/Stoke earlier?

I thought Leeds played really well against Stoke, especially since Stoke managed to keep a few of their big players from last season, and are favorites to get automatic promotion.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Fucking hell Leeds are pissing all over Derby [emoji38]

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028759828100001793
Another weak foot screamer :banderas

Lovely way to start the season :messi2

Suarez was worryingly bad though. He's been slowly regressing for a couple of years but he ruined so many attacks tonight with poor decision making and donkey first touches.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Fuck me, what a rocket.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Diego Costa "accidentally" kicking Sergio Ramos in the head might just be the Cleganebowl of soccer. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029827459879981056
Ramos' Billy strut and/or Vince McMahon (if you ain't 70 years old) after scoring the penalty blowing up Twitter as doing a 'McGregor' is also pretty funny.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp2 concussion advice needed eh


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Is Ramos gonna be Real's pelanty-taker now Ronaldo has left?

Bale the cowardly fuck :mj4 He needs to be demanding those

La Liga playing a 39th game in America :done Game's gone


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Claudio Marchisio has had his contract at Juve cancelled, leaving him a free agent...

surprising move


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Ronaldo making his debut for Juventus :mark:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Literally day one of the season and Messi puts in one of the best performances we'll see in Europe this season.

Ridiculous dribbling and over the top balls to Suarez and Alba all game. Hits the underside of the bar from a free kick and then manufactures himself a chance from a shit position and curls it on to the post. Then an under the wall free kick to effectively win the game and another goal at the end in which he chest controlled a high ball, held off two players and slotted in.

Barca as a whole were fantastic in the second half, unlucky not to score more. Bit of a dodgy first half. Suarez, apart from his ball for the last goal, was an absolute donkey again. Relieved to see the win as Alaves were the last team to win at the Camp Nou.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

coming from behind to win for the third time this season already (last time we managed that total in a whole season was winning the championship under Keane, apparently) and also winning even when we play awful are both nice things. this season is FUN


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bielsa working his magic again.

3-0 at Norwich. That bucket must be lucky.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Benfica vs Sporting finished tied at 1-1. Joao Felix scored his first career goal for the big club (86th minute) at the age of 18 ... in a derby no less.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yesterday showed why VAR is so important. City denied a win by a handball goal, Barca's win saved when a 93rd minute equaliser was (correctly) disallowed for offside.

Great to see OUSMANE bag another winner, scrappy performance but any sort of win was all that mattered on that pitch.










Hope they throw the book at Valladolid, absolute :disdrogba. La Liga have already been confirmed that ACTION will be taken.

At least relaying the carpet pitch gives FAT SUAREZ a workout. Woeful again yesterday :suarez2


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

No one cares about La Liga and Barcelona when RED STAR FC are bagging their first Ligue 2 win of the season! :woo They beat a team I'd actually heard of before as well! (Auxerre)

Union Berlin at home to another hipster team this afternoon. HIPSCEPTION!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Anark said:


> No one cares about La Liga and Barcelona when RED STAR FC are bagging their first Ligue 2 win of the season! <img src="http://i.imgur.com/kAWI91L.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Woo" class="inlineimg" /> They beat a team I'd actually heard of before as well! (Auxerre)
> 
> Union Berlin at home to another hipster team this afternoon. HIPSCEPTION!


Wait they auxerre in ligue 2? I remember then being in Europe when I was younger


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Roy Mustang said:


> Wait they auxerre in ligue 2? I remember then being in Europe when I was younger


Yeah, RC Lens, Metz and Le Havre are in Ligue 2 as well. It's the ligue to watch (if you don't mind watching terrible, terrible football). Paris FC are there too, who were the original Paris in Paris Saint-Germain (until they weren't).


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Class finish this. LOL at Carlo:



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036345780188180480

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Payet with an absolute bullet:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041428278219816960


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

They went full retard this year :lol


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Oneiros said:


> They went full retard this year :lol


nvm, just realized it


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

List was a mess, but at least they got #1 right.

Happy for Modric.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Ace said:


> List was a mess, but at least they got #1 right.
> 
> Happy for Modric.


Eh, I wouldn't have him in my top 3, personally. And Mbappé would struggle to make my top 10, guy wasn't even the 2nd best player at his club last season. Not to get into the whole, you know, Messi being 5th.

I don't really care about the awards themselves, but I can't help but think about the people that vote for them. About the way they perceive football. They must be watching a whole different sport than I am.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Oneiros said:


> Eh, I wouldn't have him in my top 3, personally. And Mbappé would struggle to make my top 10, guy wasn't even the 2nd best player at his club last season. Not to get into the whole, you know, Messi being 5th.
> 
> I don't really care about the awards themselves, but I can't help but think about the people that vote for them. About the way they perceive football. They must be watching a whole different sport than I am.


 These awards aren't about consistency or who was the best player across the season/year. It's for who shined most in the biggest matches, on the biggest stage. In this instance Modric is a more than deserving winner.

If Ronaldo had scored a couple in the Semis or Final of the UCL, he probably would have cleaned up.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

We were well below our best in the cup match last night, but thankfully Hibs forgot how to shoot for 120 mins.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

@Andre you were right about League 1, very very fun so far (albeit maybe not the highest quality but when we click we're ace)


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

5-1 :suarez1 










:mark :mark :mark

Could have been a lot worse if Messi played, might have finished 7 or 8 to 1 :lol

Suarez, Alba, Roberto and Dembele were awesome. Madrid had zero structure and left so much space, I think their cycle has ended and they need to start phasing players out and bringing in top class players like we have. It was stupid to invest so much in two Brazilian kids who aren't going to offer you much at present.

Vidal scoring the 5th though, it had to be him :sodone 

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Should Barca still sell Suarez and buy Dolberg, @Ace; ? :mj


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Joel said:


> Should Barca still sell Suarez and buy Dolberg, @Ace; ? :mj


 I doubt you saw much of Suarez last season, he looked well past it and was missing most clear cut chances. This season he's improved and is scoring and assisting in league, but has scored 1 goal in something like 20 odd CL games. We need a reliable secondary goalscorer if we're to do well in CL. Dolberg was a backup, he wasn't going to replace Suarez. I think I said he should be kept on for this season and phased out, but he's been playing well even though he hasn't been scoring in CL.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Suarez was only really poor for the first 3 months or so last season. After that he was fine. He hasn't been the same player for the past 2 years (2013-2016 he was the best #9 in the world by a mile), but he's still a world class striker, scores plenty of goals and does so much for the team. Barca won the double last season at a canter and it was Valverde's cowardice in Rome that cost them in the Champions League last season. Between Suarez, Coutinho and Dembele, there's enough of a secondary goal threat there.

There isn't a feisable option for Barca that offers as much as Suarez, he's got at least another 18 months in the tank. By which point he'll be a top 3 scorer in Barca's history.




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056916062594363392
:suarez1


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Seb said:


> Suarez was only really poor for the first 3 months or so last season. After that he was fine. He hasn't been the same player for the past 2 years (2013-2016 he was the best #9 in the world by a mile), but he's still a world class striker, scores plenty of goals and does so much for the team. Barca won the double last season at a canter and it was Valverde's cowardice in Rome that cost them in the Champions League last season. Between Suarez, Coutinho and Dembele, there's enough of a secondary goal threat there.
> 
> There isn't a feisable option for Barca that offers as much as Suarez, he's got at least another 18 months in the tank. By which point he'll be a top 3 scorer in Barca's history.
> 
> ...


 I'm happy he stepped up, just need him to start scoring in CL again. We need his goals to win because otherwise there's only see Messi and maybe Coutinho to a far lesser extent as reliable scorers (for CL).


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Higuain with the most Higuain performance ever tonight. *


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I know this thread is dead now, but it deserves a bump for Messi tonight:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071563054326796288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071506824212439041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071534829404020736
Fifth best player in the world :messi3


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> Spanish prosecutors have charged the Colombian singer and philanthropist Shakira with tax evasion, alleging she avoided €14.5m (£13m) in taxes by claiming to live in the Bahamas while actually resident in Catalonia


ique2


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

How the mighty fall. Hearts were previously top, now they're shipping 5 goals in 14 minutes to Livingston. Shite club


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Just when Leeds could smell promotion, they start to bottle it. Their fans having bigger meltdowns than the eventual scouser meltdown when Liverpool fail to win the league again.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

WE ARE GOING UP, SAY WE ARE GOING UP :mark:

Important win tonight. Spying works :mark:.

RAISING THE ROOFE~!


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

^ You'll be docked points and lose out on promotion when you bottle it away.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Just seen this :trips8


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

LethalWeapon said:


> ^ You'll be docked points and lose out on promotion when you bottle it away.


Seemingly nothing too severe is gonna occur. I don't see the problem, anyway. Aside, we'll see at the end of the season. Tag me next time.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085588352403943424
If Leeds aren't docked points, i'll be shocked.


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Vermin club. Dock them and cost them promotion. Their fans are almost as insufferable as the Liverpool fans claiming that they're winning the league this season.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Bielsa's press conference yesterday :lmao. I love that man even more than I already did.



Even Flow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085588352403943424
> If Leeds aren't docked points, i'll be shocked.


Don't see how. Not against the rules :shrug.



LethalWeapon said:


> Vermin club. Dock them and cost them promotion. Their fans are almost as insufferable as the Liverpool fans claiming that they're winning the league this season.


Another guy who can't hack that we're on top :lol :banderas2 this is why I hope Liverpool win the Prem, because that and us going up would result in a Man U fan meltdown. Be hilarious to see.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wait if it is not against the rules why don't more clubs do this?


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Roy Mustang said:


> Wait if it is not against the rules why don't more clubs do this?


Well, it's sorta' comin' out now that more have in the past.

Aside, it's seems it's sorta a taboo thing around England. However, does it state it's against the rules? No. I don't see how or why we should be docked points. Didn't break anything, and if anything - it's a pretty smart tactic. If EFL/FA have a problem with it, shudda put it in the rule book :shrug.

*Edit:* I'd be saying the same if it were for any other team too. Be interesting to see the response if it wasn't 'Leeds United'...


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Crumbling


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Well, someone took it to heart :lol


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Hollywood Utero said:


> Well, someone took it to heart :lol


I thought you lot were into bantz.

It's not like my lot will be getting promoted anytime soon


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

:trips8


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Who's going to win the Roy of the Rumble match then lads, Undertaker or Kane?


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Roy Keane confirmed as Forest assistant boss. Should be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Hollywood Utero said:


> Roy Keane confirmed as Forest assistant boss. Should be interesting to say the least.


Him and O'Neil are going to piss so much money up the wall and play a shit brand of football. 

Poor forest fans. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Juve and inter both out of the coppa Italia:lenny

Radja missing in the penalty shootout :lenny

Hope Lazio go on and win it.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Looking for opinions,is this a penalty? It wasn't initially a penalty, after VAR awarded the penalty the goalie received a red. Is it enough for a penalty?


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Most the people who bandwagon CR7 didn’t even know Juventus existed and if they did didn’t how to pronounce it


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Everton wanting Bielsa ut


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Went to go see Leipzig/Frankfurt and Dusseldorf/Stuttgart this weekend. Really impressed by both grounds though Leipzig's was way more accessible (for some reason Dusseldorfs official fan shop was only in one block and the little pop ups they had in the remaining sections only took cash which was a shame. From what I could tell it looked to be in the same section they had the away fans in as well so I couldn't even walk round to it) but the Dusseldorf game was way more fun and their fans were great, which was probably helped by them winning 3-0. Transport to and from the grounds was so much easier and available than in England though since they both had tram stations that basically dropped you at the gates


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Michael Bradley with two goals in Toronto FC's opener and leading the league in scoring. Didn't see that coming. Beautiful start for the Reds to the 2019 MLS season.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107478596568924160

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107394753086349313
Has this ever happened before? Betis crowd after Messi's lob for the hat-trick.

Can't ever remember an away ground chanting an opposition players' name like that before.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bunch of cucks.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

where is @Andre? looks like Norwich are coming up


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Bunch of cucks.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107408240327962624
:messi2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Was more aimed at the chanting his name. One step too far.

I'm fine with applauding stupendous opposition performances though.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Watched this just now


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

what a debut for Alejandro Pozuelo for Toronto FC.

Go find his two goals from his debut tonight against New York City. My word. Gorgeous.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Watched the Villarreal/Barca game tonight :banderas

Stunning Suarez finish to equalise at the end.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:banderas


----------



## AlexDovey (Apr 7, 2019)

Massive Wolves fan so hope they can beat Watford in the FA Cup today to reach the final against Man City


----------



## Edjoum (May 4, 2018)

Where's the French League topic ? :laugh:


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114983349301522439
:wow


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Fuck

Off

Watford

:armfold


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Chuopo Moting :lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:bosque mbappe's reaction should be a smiley on here


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

IN

CRED

IBLE!!!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

We're going to get raped tonight :jose

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Juve won their 8th Serie A title. Ronaldo had to boost his shitty record of 5/15 top league titles somehow.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

They could've won it without him.

He's failed. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

:mj2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

May we see @Andre; on here again next season then :up


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Leeds have fallen apart again!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Leeds :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

You just knew it was going to happen. They'll be lucky to make Wembley given this recent run.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Sheffield United:mark:

2 and a half years ago I saw them get beat by walsall in league 1 at a half empty lane and now they're back in the big time whilst walsall are about to go into the 4th tier :lenny

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Sheffield United back in the Prem










Memories.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Norwich back up too. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

@Andre ; k


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Neymar/PSG shitshow highly entertaining


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Brock said:


> @Andre ; k


Hi

Been a cracking season. I had big faith in Farke/Webber from the start last season, but even I couldn’t have predicted going up in such style. 

I said a few times last season that replacing Murphy and Oliveira with players that were actually good would make a huge difference and it proved so. Pukki is nothing special ability wise, but actually fits the system perfectly with his relentless pressing and tireless off the ball movement. Losing Maddison was a big blow, but Steipermann has been a revelation filling in at number 10, even if his performances are quite inconsistent. Tim Krul is the major weakness in the team if I were to pick any individual out and we will need far better shot stopping performances next season, but even then, his ability to play out on the ground has helped the team a lot. 

We will probably suffer a lot of heavy defeats next season playing this way as it’s very exciting and open technical football with a heavy focus on counter pressing, but so be it. I would much rather play like that than we did under Hughton, for example.

Keep an eye out for Max Aarons (right back from the academy) and Emi Buendia next season. Two outstanding young talents.

Pleased to see Sheffield United up too. Wilder has done an immense job there. Overlapping centre back runs in the championship!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Good to see you back :up Welcome back to the Prem thread :klopp2


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Welcome back Andre :usangle


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Sheffiled United promoted.

Absolute scenes at Elland Road. Never seen that before. Wow.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Was raging watching that.

Hate villa fuck bielsa for letting that happen. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Pontus Jaanson & Patrick Bamford can get in the fuckin bin. Foreign players get a bad rep for play acting but that was shithousery of the highest order by Bamford. At least El Ghazi's red card won't stand but we just played for the draw after we went down to 10 men. Fair play to Bielsa for allowing us to go up and stick the ball in the net. Starting to get quite nervous about the play-offs now, we just have to go up this season before we lose Mings, Tuanzebe, Abraham etc.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Vintage Bielsa second half of the season collapse. Like clockwork.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Sol Campbell has kept Macclesfield in League Two. Impressive considering they were seven points adrift in the relegation zone when he took over.

Maybe his confidence in himself is fair-placed :evil


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Atletico San Luis wins Ascenso MX championship before Dorados de Sinaloa. .. Again. It arrives to Liga MX directly. 

Why is this new so important?
Cause Atletico San Luis is Atletico de Madrid afilliate;
Cause it gave a great story versus Maradona, who tried hard to get a place on Liga MX for reivindicate his coach career;
Cause this series represented a Millionares' battle: Atletico de Madrid VS Grupo Caliente;
Because Atletico San Luis avoided play a second series: winter season champ vs summer champ.


That's why we are proud to say:
San Luis es de primera.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Bolton just entered Administration. Sad that. Founding EFL member. I grew up on the days of Okocha, Djorkaef, Stelios, Speed and Pederson. 

Hope they bounce back.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

What does our Catalonian correspondent think of the news re: a Griezmann/Coutinho trade?


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Does this mean "The Decision" gets a sequel :lelbron


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Doesn't matter if Barca get de Ligt de Jong and Griezmann - Valverde is staying as coach.

It's obviously very exciting seeing these sorts of players come to the club, and a refresh will be needed with nearly all the clubs best players being over 30, but the state of play will stay the same if Valverde stays on as coach. Won't win the CL with him in charge. Will continue to win/challenge in La Liga due to Messi's dominance and consistency.

Assuming that Coutinho is off, maybe to Chelsea if they get their ban overturned (think it's probable that it's postponed).


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hopefully not.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

You wouldn't take Coutinho after one bad season? Who's your creative outlet in a Sarri system now that Hazard is leaving? Or is there someone else you'd rather target?

QUESTIONS :joel2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Coutinho is broken now, man. He's been at the top and he flopped hard. I can't see him bouncing back from that. I just don't see where he will get the desrie from.

I want someone hungry who is ready for their big break. I haven't budged since last summer; I want Zaha. Moved to United too early. But built himself back up and is ready for that next level now, imo.

We can't replace Hazard like for like. But we can get buy two or three great players and strengthen the team on a whole.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Vintage Bielsa second half of the season collapse. Like clockwork.


Second half of the tie* :duck

@Joel who you got, :terry or FAT FRANK :hmm:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Frank/Mount/Tomori/Morris vs JT/Abraham :hmm:

The numbers don't lie. I'm Derby.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

FRANK:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128772094282600448
Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Joel said:


> Frank/Mount/Tomori/Morris vs JT/Abraham :hmm:
> 
> The numbers don't lie. I'm Derby.


And Ashley Cole! Should Always forget he's at Derby :lol



Cliffy said:


> FRANK:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128772094282600448
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


#MyManager


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

@Brother Utero; I thought you were going up? What happened?


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Congratulations to Derby. Had the bottle, were ultimately the better side, and it hurts - but I felt the team sorta had the foot off the peddle, even when we seemed in control.

I hope Bielsa stays. There of course won't be nice things said about us, but I credit Bielsa for making us a bigger force than we have been since goin' down in '04. The football the team has played this season has been tremendous, and a pleasure to watch. He got the absolute best 9 times outta 10 outta the same team that pretty much finished outside the top 12 last season. I'm proud of my team, I really am. We gave it an absolute shot, and another season - who knows, maybe could've got lucky, but that's football. I have a feeling this is only just the beginning. Congratulations to all promoted sides (including whomever wins between Villa/Derby). Onwards to next season, and hopefully a good summer transfer window~!


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Very glad Derby won. Wouldn't have felt just seeing Leeds go up after the spying. 

I think they'll go up next year with West Brom.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

This is our time. No disrespect to Derby but we bollocked them 3-0 and 4-0 this season and they only got into the play-offs on the final day of the regular season. We won't have a better chance of promotion and quite frankly if we don't do it this time we are probably well and truly fucked. However if we do go up we'll actually have money to invest with the wealthy new owners and I can see us establishing ourselves by building around Jack, McGinn etc. I thought the togetherness of the squad last season was great but this season is another level. There's no better feeling supporting a team of players who genuinely give a shit and get involved with the fans. Up the fookin Villa.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

J-B said:


> This is our time. No disrespect to Derby but we bollocked them 3-0 and 4-0 this season and they only got into the play-offs on the final day of the regular season. We won't have a better chance of promotion and quite frankly *if we don't do it this time we are probably well and truly fucked*. However if we do go up we'll actually have money to invest with the wealthy new owners and I can see us establishing ourselves by building around Jack, McGinn etc. I thought the togetherness of the squad last season was great but this season is another level. There's no better feeling supporting a team of players who genuinely give a shit and get involved with the fans. Up the fookin Villa.


Curious as to why? Will you be in trouble financially if you don't get the PL money next year?


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Ayoze said:


> Curious as to why? Will you be in trouble financially if you don't get the PL money next year?


Financially we'd be fine because we'd end up selling Grealish and that would settle any potential financial issues we may have had. If we don't go up we'll be losing Mings, Abraham, Grealish, Tuanzebe and maybe even McGinn if he wanted to step up to the PL which he's more than capable of doing. However if we get promoted we'll be keeping all of our permanent players and any loan players who we can't sign permanently will be replaced as we'll have the freedom to invest in quality players.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

If I go to Wembley twice in a season and see us lose both times it would be peak Sunderland. Of course it's most likely going to be against Charlton too.

Still, it's been a fun season at least


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Shepard said:


> If I go to Wembley twice in a season and see us lose both times it would be peak Sunderland. Of course it's most likely going to be against Charlton too.
> 
> Still, it's been a fun season at least



Charlton are a problem, they have been a buzzsaw this past month, you'll be lucky if Doncaster can take care of them this afternoon.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

From what I saw last night both sides look shaky at the back, I was really surprised at how tough they found Doncaster who I didn't especially rate based on what I've seen this season. We have to take heart from the fact Charlton haven't beaten us this year and we've already played at Wembley not that long ago. A lot probably hinges on mcgeady being fit and our experience showing.

Anything could happen though, Lyle Taylor has always caused us problems when we've played them and the job Bowyer's done there is really remarkable


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

most one sided FA Cup final ever :lol


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Always liked Valencia

Barcelonaunkout

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Where the FUCK is the transfer thread?

How are we supposed to talk about de Ligt being added to the list of players to use Man Utd to get a better deal elsewhere? :vader

Or if they just end up with Daniel James and Junior Firpo? :fergie 

Or if they listen to Robbie Savage and make Jack Grealish their top priority? :hoganutd

Or where :griez (on the above list) and Diego Godin are going to end up?

Or who :zidane blows his WAR CHEST on, other than :hazard2

Or if City really are going to sell Otamendi to Atleti and Sane to Bayern? :carlo

And if Pep is really going to Juve ep2


Spoiler: Joal.com exclusive



he isn't



Or who Arsenal are going to sign with their ENORMOUS budget of 40 million? :smugwenger

@Naito ; or whatever confusing username you're using these days :villa


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

@Naito; I feel you're going to have to step us, as @Kiz; ignored me :armfold

Poor Shep btw


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

gotta feel for shep :mj2


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

It's kicking off in Spain:homer3


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135665310034550784
Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

